# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Aufruf Beteiligung Akte2013 Protonentherapie Kostenübernahme

## Eheweib

Hallo Forenteilnehmer,
ich nehme Bezug auf viele Protoneninteressierte und das Problem der ablehnenden Bescheide zur Kostenübernahme durch die GK. Nachdem die DAK mittels einen rechtskräftigen Bescheid abgelehnt hat, haben wir bei Sozialgericht Klage eingereicht. Zudem gibt es seit Anfang Dezember ein rechtskräftiges Urteil zur Kostenübernahme eines Privatversicherer der Protonentherapie in Loma Linda. 
Der im Prozess beteiligte Rechtsanwalt war im Auftrag des RPTC mit involviert. Primär geht es darum, dass die KK noch laut Vertrag verpflichtet ist, die Kosten zu tragen ohne Bezug des Befundes. Im Zuge dessen, dass diese Therapie so schnell wie möglich für jeden Patienten offen sein soll, ist man bestrebt, die ablehnenden Bescheide mehr in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. 
Darum haben wir auch an Akte 2013 geschieben. Je mehr Mitstreiter sich bei Akte melden, oder besser gesagt, je früher wird darüber berichtet und das Dilemma veröffentlicht.
Darum gilt mein Aufruf hier an jeden, der vorhat sich im RPTC (oder auch in anderen KLiniken) bestrahlen zu lassen sich an die Redaktion Akte 2013 zu wenden. Selbst wenn ablehnende Bescheide bereits erteilt worden sind und keine Klage angestrebt wird, sollte man sich dort melden. 
Fakt ist, dass Verträge abgeschlossen worden sind und diese auch einzuhalten sind.

Selbst wenn es für den einen oder anderen nicht mehr hilfreich ist, so wären die Erfahrungenn und das eventuelle Ergebnis doch auch für die Zukunft anderen Patienten hilfreich.

In diesem Sinne
liebe Grüsse
Carmen

----------


## Eheweib

Hallo,
schade dass dieses Thema doch keinen interessiert?
Gruss CArmen

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Carmen,

das liegt wohl daran, dass die Protonentherapie im Zusammenhang mit der Bestrahlung eines Prostatakarzinoms als Overkill bezeichnet werden muss und tatsächliche Vorteile gegen andere Bestrahlungsarten noch nicht erkennbar werden. 

Es geht *auch* darum inwieweit Therapien bezahlbar bleiben, wenn man anderen Patienten aus der Solidargemeinschaft nichts wegnehmen will! Oder gehörst Du nicht zu den Menschen, die für ihren Haushalt eine bestimmte/begrenzte Summe zur Verfügung haben?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

> schade dass dieses Thema doch keinen interessiert?



Bloss weil es neuer und teurer ist, muss es nicht zwingend besser sein.
Worin, bitte, liegt der therapeutische Vorteil der Protonentherapie?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bloss weil es neuer und teurer ist, muss es nicht zwingend besser sein.
> Worin, bitte, liegt der therapeutische Vorteil der Protonentherapie?


Heute ist in der Wissenschaftsbeilage der NZZ ein ganzseitiger Artikel über die Protonentherapie erschienen,
aus dem ich mal auszugsweise, mit Schwerpunkt Prostatakrebstherapie, zitiere 
Leider ist der Link nur für Abonnenten ganz zu öffnen:
http://www.nzz.ch/wissen/wissenschaf...gen-1.17940337 




> *Die Teilchentherapie auf der Suche nach Anwendungen*
> 
> *Es klingt nach der perfekten Waffe gegen Krebs: Ionen können  tief ins Gewebe eindringen und ihre Energie punktgenau abgeben. Bei  welchen Tumoren dies klinische Vorteile bringt, wird derzeit erforscht.*
> 
> Stephanie Lahrtz
> Der Behandlungsraum im Heidelberger Ionenstrahltherapiezentrum (HIT) sieht so aus, ... fast 120 Millionen Euro gekostet. 
> ... viel Aufwand für sehr kleine Teilchen, in die Mediziner  wie Krebspatienten grosse Hoffnung setzen.
> 
> Die Partikeltherapie  ist nämlich laut Theorie immer dann der konventionellen  Röntgenbestrahlung überlegen, wenn der Tumor in einem sehr  strahlenempfindlichen Gewebe wie dem Gehirn, dem Sehnerv oder dem  Rückenmark oder nahe an solchen Strukturen liegt. Denn aufgrund ihrer  physikalischen Eigenschaften geben Wasserstoffionen (Protonen) und  Kohlenstoffionen beim Durchtritt durch biologisches Gewebe fast ihre  gesamte Energie in einem genau definierten Zielgebiet ab  und deutlich  weniger davor und kaum etwas danach. Dieser Abgabebereich wird durch die  Geschwindigkeit, welche die Partikel im Beschleuniger aufnehmen,  bestimmt und ist somit steuerbar. Deshalb belasten Partikelstrahlen das  Gewebe um einen Tumor herum deutlich weniger als Röntgenstrahlen.
> ...



Wie uns Strahlentherapeut Daniel Schmidt schon mehrfach dargelegt hatte, ist bei der Prostatabestrahlung die Schonung der Harnröhre und der Darmwand auch bei Protonen nicht gegeben. Für "jüngere Personen mit einem besonders  aggressiven ... Prostatakarzinom" wird der Protonenstrahl wohl erwogen wegen der allenfalls geringeren Spätfolgen, wie dies am PSI bei Kindern seit den 80ern praktiziert wird.

... nec Babylonios temptaris numeros.
Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Schorschel

> ..Zudem gibt es seit Anfang Dezember ein rechtskräftiges Urteil zur Kostenübernahme eines Privatversicherer der Protonentherapie in Loma Linda. 
> Der im Prozess beteiligte Rechtsanwalt war im Auftrag des RPTC mit involviert. Primär geht es darum, dass die KK noch laut Vertrag verpflichtet ist, die Kosten zu tragen ohne Bezug des Befundes...


Hier wird der Wahnsinn zur Methode. Ich finde das LomaLinda-Urteil ungeheuerlich, wenn es tatsächlich so gefällt worden sein sollte. Hier agiert die RPTC-Lobby gezielt und ohne Rücksicht auf die volkswirtschaftlichen Konsequenzen.

Es geht hier m.E. nicht um das Wohl des Patienten (Daniel Schmidt hat hierzu klare Ausführungen gemacht), sondern um die Erlösverbesserung für das Rinnecker-Zentrum zu Lasten der Solidargemeinschaft.

Sollte für solche Bestrebungen hier im Forum wirklich geworben werden?

Schorschel

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hvielemi,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du hier nicht zwei unterschiedliche Dinge in einen Topf wirfst: Die zur Protonenbestrahlung verwendeten Protonen sind Wasserstoffatome, denen man das (einzige) Elektron geklaut hat, womit nur das Proton ubrigbleibt (das in der Natur am häufigsten vorkommende Wasserstoffisotop hat kein Neutron im Kern) und die damit eine positive Ladung haben. Die Schwerionen, von denen in dem NZZ-Artikel die Rede ist, sind Kohlenstoff-Atomkerne, bestehend aus sechs Protonen und sechs Neutronen (die Elektronen wurden diesen Atomen ebenfalls geklaut), sind also von ganz anderem Kaliber als die Protonen des RPTC und in Loma Linda.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Schorschel,



> Sollte für solche Bestrebungen hier im Forum wirklich geworben werden?


nein, aber es darf gerne ausgewogen und sachlich darüber diskutiert werden.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du hier nicht zwei unterschiedliche Dinge in einen Topf wirfst:


Nein, Ralf, ich vermische da gar nichts, es geht um Partikelstrahlen insgesamt.
Der NZZ-Artikel ist in der Print-Ausgabe untertitelt:



> Neue Studien sollen die Wirksamkeit von Wasserstoff- und Kohlenstoffionen gegen Tumore belegen


Es ist von Partikeln die Rede, im Gegensatz zu Röntgenstrahlen (Photonen), 
da beide "Teilchen", also Wasserstoff- und Kohlestoff-Ionen ähnliche therapeutische Eigenschaften aufweisen:




> Damit die auf drei Viertel der Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigten 
> Wasserstoff- oder Kohlenstoffionen millimetergenau auf den Patienten auf der
> Liege treffen können, ist eine technische Grossanlage mit modernsten Apparaturen nötig.
> ...
> Die Partikeltherapie ist nämlich laut Theorie immer dann der konventionellen
> Röntgenbestrahlung überlegen, wenn der Tumor in einem sehr strahlenempfindlichen
> Gewebe wie dem Gehirn, dem Sehnerv oder dem Rückenmark oder nahe an solchen 
> Strukturen liegt. Denn aufgrund ihrer physikalischen Eigenschaften geben Wasserstoffionen
> (Protonen) und Kohlenstoffionen beim Durchtritt durch biologisches Gewebe
> ...


. 

Auf spezifische Vorzüge des "schwereren" Kohlestoff-Strahls geht der Artikel nur kurz ein,
aber ohne Bezug zu unserem PCa:



> Forscher des HIT haben zudem kürzlich in Zellkulturversuchen herausgefunden,
> dass eine Bestrahlung mit Kohlenstoffionen die Zellen eines besonders aggressiven 
> Hirntumors (Gliom) an der Wanderung hindert. Denn die Ionen blockierten die Bildung 
> bestimmter, für die Fortbewegung benötigter Proteine auf der Zelloberfläche. Dies
> könnte ein bisher unbekannter Vorteil der Kohlenstoffionenbestrahlung gegenüber
> anderen Bestrahlungsverfahren sein. Noch ist allerdings unklar, ob dies im Gehirn die 
> Metastasenbildung blockiert oder zumindest mindert.


Am im Kern aus den 80ern stammenden PSI werden ausschliesslich Protonen, 
also Wasserstoff-Ionen verwendet, während am moderneren HIT in Heidelberg sowohl 
Protonen als auch Kohlenstoff-Ionen beschleunigt werden können.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

Hier ein Bild des ganzen Artikels aus der Print-Ausgabe (anklicken für volle Grösse):

----------


## Urologe

Das Problem ist ein ganz anderes:

Die Ergebnisse vom Kopf können nicht 1:1 auf die Prostata übertragen werden - das Gehirn bewegt sich keinen Millimeter, wenn der Kopf fixiert ist,
aber die Prostata kann ohne weiteres bis zu 15 mm nach oben oder unten (Blasenfüllung, Atmung) oder 20 mm nach vorn oder hinten sich verschieben
innerhalb kurzer Zeit (Blähung etc.). Was nützt ein Millimeter genauer Schnitt, wenn das Organ nicht an der Stelle sitzt???

Deswegen wurde im JNCI - einer sehr angesehenen Schrift - eine Untersuchung veröffentlicht, die zeigt, das zwar nach 6 Monaten die Protonentherapie
etwas weniger Nebenwirkungen hat, es aber nach 12 Monaten keinerlei Unterschiede mehr zur IMRT im Ergebnis gab.
Dazu wurden immerhin über 500 Protonenpatienten gegen jeweils 2 "normale" gematcht und verglichen (die Protonen-Patienten
waren tendenziell etwas jünger und gesünder bei den Nebenerkrankungen).

Der einzig signifikante Unterschied - Kosten mehr als das doppelte ...

*Proton Versus Intensity-Modulated Radiotherapy for Prostate Cancer: Patterns of Care and Early Toxicity*


James B. Yu,Pamela R. Soulos,Jeph Herrin,Laura D. Cramer,Arnold L. Potosky,Kenneth B.  Roberts andCary P. Gross
+ Author Affiliations

*Affiliations of authors:* Cancer Outcomes, Public Policy, and Effectiveness Research (COPPER) Center (JBY, PRS, JH, LDC, ALP, KBR, CPG), Department                           of Therapeutic Radiology (JBY, KBR), and Department of Internal Medicine (PRS, CPG), Yale School of Medicine, and Yale Cancer                           Center (JBY, KBR), Yale University, New Haven, CT; Health Research & Educational Trust, Chicago, IL (JH); Lombardi Comprehensive Cancer Center, Georgetown University, Washington, DC (ALP).                        

*Correspondence to:*
 James B.Yu, MD, Yale University School of Medicine, Department of Therapeutic Radiology, 40 Park St, LL511-SMILOW, New Haven,                        CT 06511 (james.b.yu@yale.edu).

Received May 15, 2012.Revision received September 24, 2012.Accepted September 25, 2012.

*Abstract*

*Background* Proton radiotherapy (PRT) is an emerging treatment for prostate cancer despite limited knowledge of clinical benefit or potential                        harms compared with other types of radiotherapy. We therefore compared patterns of PRT use, cost, and early toxicity among                        Medicare beneficiaries with prostate cancer with those of intensity-modulated radiotherapy (IMRT).                     

*Methods* We performed a retrospective study of all Medicare beneficiaries aged greater than or equal to 66 years who received PRT or                        IMRT for prostate cancer during 2008 and/or 2009. We used multivariable logistic regression to identify factors associated                        with receipt of PRT. To assess toxicity, each PRT patient was matched with two IMRT patients with similar clinical and sociodemographic                        characteristics. The main outcome measures were receipt of PRT or IMRT, Medicare reimbursement for each treatment, and early                        genitourinary, gastrointestinal, and other toxicity. All statistical tests were two-sided.                     

*Results* We identified 27,647 men; 553 (2%) received PRT and 27,094 (98%) received IMRT. Patients receiving PRT were younger, healthier,                        and from more affluent areas than patients receiving IMRT. Median Medicare reimbursement was $32,428 for PRT and $18,575 for                        IMRT. Although PRT was associated with a statistically significant reduction in genitourinary toxicity at 6 months compared                        with IMRT (5.9% vs 9.5%; odds ratio [OR] = 0.60, 95% confidence interval [CI] = 0.38 to 0.96, _P_ = .03), at 12 months post-treatment there was no difference in genitourinary toxicity (18.8% vs 17.5%; OR = 1.08, 95% CI                        = 0.76 to 1.54, _P_ = .66). There was no statistically significant difference in gastrointestinal or other toxicity at 6 months or 12 months                        post-treatment.                     

*Conclusions* Although PRT is substantially more costly than IMRT, there was no difference in toxicity in a comprehensive cohort of Medicare                        beneficiaries with prostate cancer at 12 months post-treatment.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> 
> nein, aber es darf gerne ausgewogen und sachlich darüber diskutiert werden.
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,

völlig einverstanden. Über die Therapieform an sich soll - und wird überwiegend - sachlich diskutiert werden.

Mit "solchen Bestrebungen" meinte ich eher die Aufforderung, über das Fernsehen Druck auf die Kassen auszuüben. 

Schorschel

----------


## willho

Hallo,
Hmm - bei der Diskussion Protonen ./. Photonen gibt es sicherlich viele eindeutige Aspekte, die günstigere Variante und verbreitete zu wählen. Allgemein gesehen muss ich natürlich dem auch Recht geben. Hier bei dem Aufruf und zu meiner Situation ist es eben keine "normal" Ausgangssituation. Die IMRT würde mit Risiken verbunden sein im HInblick auf die vorausgegangene Damrop. Von daher war sich der IMRT Radiologe unsicher und plante nur 5x IMRT und die restl. Bestrahlungen in der Uniklinik Mhm. Das minderte mein Vertrauen zudem. Währenddessen der Urologe, Radiologe und Strahlentherapeut zur Protonentherapie riet. 
Also versuche ich alles zu geben, was diese Therapie möglich macht. 
Gruss Rolf

P.S. Ich bin mir sicher, dass spätestens in 1-2 Jahren kein Mensch mehr die Frage nach den Kosten stellt und ob besser oder schlechter. Das hinter all diesen Dingen ein Politikum steckt, brauchen wir nicht mehr zu diskutieren.

----------


## wanderfreund

@Schorschel: _"..Druck auf die Kassen ausüben..."
_
geht auch so: _http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporte...4910.bild.html
_

Einen schönen Sonntag

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## Schorschel

> @Schorschel: _"..Druck auf die Kassen ausüben..."
> _
> geht auch so: _http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporte...4910.bild.html
> _
> Einen schönen Sonntag
> 
> "wanderfreund" Roland


Tja, die BILD-Zeitung...

Über diese Aktion müssen wir aber sicher nicht ernsthaft diskutieren. Das Wörtchen "nur" zeigt ja schon, wie da Politik gemacht wurde.

Schorschel

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das Wörtchen "nur" zeigt ja schon, wie da Politik gemacht wurde.





> Von RENO PETERS 
> _Diese Therapie ist teuer, aber lebensnotwendig!_
> Dr.  Manfred Froehlke (78) aus Ottweiler im Saarland ist an Prostatakrebs  erkrankt. Bereits vor 14 Jahren kämpfte er gegen die lebensbedrohliche  Krankheit. Jetzt erhielt er erneut die niederschmetternde Diagnose. *Nur*  eine 18.978,45 Euro teure Protonen-Strahlen-Behandlung kann dem  Diplom-Ingenieur helfen.
> 
> Da der Tumor genau lokalisiert wurde, kann er mit dieser Therapie  punktgenau zerstört werden. Doch Froehlkes Versicherung will die hohen  Kosten nicht übernehmen. Der Rentner: Sie sagten, dass sie keinen  Vertrag mit dem behandelnden Krankenhaus haben.
> 
> Angesichts  der guten Heilungschancen fragt BILD bei der Securvita Krankenkasse  nach. Mit Erfolg! Pressesprecher Peter Kuchenbuch: Wir haben den Fall  noch einmal ausführlich geprüft. Aufgrund einer Einzelfallentscheidung  übernimmt die Securvita alle Kosten. Wir wünschen Herrn Froehlke einen  erfolgreichen Behandlungsverlauf.


Naja, die Kasse war eben blöd bei ihrer Argumentation:
Die haben sich auf den fehlenden Vertrag mit dem Krankenhaus berufen, 
und damit im Prinzip die Notwendigkeit der Protonentherapie anerkannt. 
Da war es ein leichtes, das Ablehnungsargument zu knacken.

Hätten die Argumentiert, dass bei "genau lokalisiertem Tumor" auch eine Röntgen-Bestrahlung 
oder eine OP Heilung ermögliche, wäre das wohl einiges schwieriger geworden. 
Die Hoffnung von Froehlke ist wohl, mit weniger Nebenwirkungen davorzukommen.
Nun, wir kennen den Fall nicht im Detail, und Herrn Froehlke sei seine Therapie gegönnt. 

Die Konsequenz bei den Kassen wird sein, Anträge auf Protonentherapie vorlagepflichtig zu
machen, also Ablehnungen nicht mehr der tumben Sachbearbeiter-Routine zu überlassen. 
Es müssen künftig medizinische Argumente auf den Tisch.
DAS ist der Erfolg dieser BILD-Intervention.
Da kann man ja gespannt sein.

Hvielemi

----------


## Diogenes_57

Neben dem Problem, dass der Urologe zur präzisen Positionierung des Prostatagebiets beschrieb, hat der zitierte Zeitungsartikel den prinzipiellen Nachteil, die klassische Bestrahlung unter Röntgenstrahlung einzuordnen. So gemütlich geht's auf der Bank leider nicht zu - es sei denn, es ist das 2-mal pro Woche durchgeführte Kontroll CT gemeint. Die Photonenstrahlung ist harte Gamma Strahlung. Bei mir waren es 6MeV Photonen, die etwa 5-mal energiereicher als natürliche radioaktive Prozesse sind. 

In D ist zur Erforschungder Protonen- oder allgemeiner Ionenstrahlung besonders die Gesellschaft für Schwerionen nennen. Dort werden die Großexperimente auch zur Krebsforschung durchgeführt.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... hat der zitierte Zeitungsartikel den prinzipiellen Nachteil, die klassische Bestrahlung unter Röntgenstrahlung einzuordnen.


Je nun, die Bezeichnung jeglicher Photonenstrahlen oberhalb des Lichts als "Röntgenstrahlen" scheint verbreitet zu sein, nicht nur in der NZZ, sondern auch an der Quelle:
https://www.gsi.de/start/forschung/f...rebszellen.htm
Grafikunterschrift: "Dosisverlauf für Röntgen- und Ionenstrahlung in biologischem Gewebe"

Was die Energie der Partikel-Strahlen angeht, und auch sonst spannend zu lesen:
http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d....112988.0.html


> Die Energien, die am Synchrotron eingestellt werden können, reichen von 50 bis 430 MeV/u*.


*Megaelektronenvolt pro atomarer Masseneinheit

Wenn das in "BILD" erwähnte Rezidiv mit dem C-Rasterscan so bestrahlt werden könnte, dass der Darm verschont bliebe, wäre das schon gut. Der Patient hatte wohl seine Darmwand-Strahlendosis einst schon per Photonen abbekommen.

Puistola

----------


## Diogenes_57

Ok, die Röntgenstrahlung finde ich zwar total irre führend, aber was soll's. Das Protonenstrahlung soe viel Energie benötigt, wundert keineswegs. Aber, wenn... 


> Wenn das in "BILD" erwähnte Rezidiv mit dem C-Rasterscan so bestrahlt werden könnte, dass der Darm verschont bliebe, wäre das schon gut. Der Patient hatte wohl seine Darmwand-Strahlendosis einst schon per Photonen abbekommen.


.. ich das mit der Kernaussage des Urologen hier vergleiche und wenn ich mal limitierte Therapieplätze gegen große Nachfrage abzuwägen hätte, komme ich zu einem ähnlichen Problem wie bei der Organspende: 
Bekommt der 78-jährige via BILD den Therapieplatz, obwohl er alle Chance der Welt hat, auch mit Krebs ganz anders zu sterben, oder vergebe ich den Therapieplatz an ein Kind mit Krebs im Schädelknochen. 
Bei der Organspende lautet die Frage, ob der Applechef durch sein Vermögen die neue Leber bekommt, obwohl sein gesicherter Tod nahe ist. Die selbe Leber hätte einem anderen Patienten noch viel Lebensqualität bringen können. 

Es gibt aber sowohl die Leber wie auch den Therapieplatz nur einmal.

----------


## Harald_1933

Wieso Leber, es war doch die Bauchspeicheldrüse? Und wenn das so oder so wäre? Wer wird das ändern können und überhaupt wollen?

----------


## willho

Hallo,
das klingt ja alles schwarz auf weiss sehr gut,aber es fehlt leider auch das richtige ausgebildete Personal hierfür.Und auf Pressebereichte zurückzukommen, ich habe da im Ärzteblatt einen Artikel gelesen, da sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Ich hoffe  nur,dass solche Berichte nicht als Beweismittel herhalten müssen. Hier nur ein Beispiel aus der Rubrik Prostata. http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/51031
Gruss Rolf

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Wieso Leber, es war doch die Bauchspeicheldrüse? Und wenn das so oder so wäre? Wer wird das ändern können und überhaupt wollen?


Steve Jobs hatte Krebs in der Bauchspeicheldrüse. Zu evtl dubiosen/korrupten Methoden seiner Leberplantation in 2009 fand ich auf die Schnelle nur dies. 

Ich will keine Medizin, die den mit Geld bevorzugt. Zum Solidaritätsprinzip gehört eine Verteilung knapper Resourcen (Organe, Therapieplätze) alleine nach ethischen Grundsätzen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bekommt der 78-jährige via BILD den Therapieplatz, obwohl er alle Chance  der Welt hat, auch mit Krebs ganz anders zu sterben, oder vergebe ich  den Therapieplatz an ein Kind mit Krebs im Schädelknochen.





> Zum Solidaritätsprinzip gehört eine Verteilung knapper Resourcen (Organe, Therapieplätze) alleine nach ethischen Grundsätzen.


"Jugend vor Alter" und "bringt eh nix mehr" sind aber noch lange keine "ethischen Grundsätze", bevor man nicht den Fall im Detail kennt. Da lauert das Euthanasie-Gespenst im Hintergrund.
Ich hab schon öfter nach der medizinischen Begründung gefragt, wenn hier nach Protonentherapie gerufen wurde. Die Antwort kam nie, aber das heisst nicht, dass auch BILD-Froehlke keine zwingende Indikation hatte.

Wir wissen nicht, also sollten wir nicht aufgrund von "Glauben" ethisch fragwürdige Urteile fällen.

Hvielemi

----------


## Diogenes_57

> "Jugend vor Alter" und "bringt eh nix mehr" sind aber noch lange keine "ethischen Grundsätze", bevor man nicht den Fall im Detail kennt. Da lauert das Euthanasie-Gespenst im Hintergrund.


Ich sagte nicht, die ethischen Grundsätze gepachtet zu haben. Über ethische Grundsätze entscheiden Andere. Der abgeleitete Grundsatz hat sich nach Bedürftigkeit und nicht nach Kassenlage zu orientieren. 

Jugend vor Alter ist natürlich auch kein ethischer Grundsatz, aber ein Argument im skizzierten Fall für die Bedürftigkeit des jugendlichen Patienten. Weiterhin: Der Kopf des Jugendlichen lässt sich hochpräzise und jeden Tag gleich auf der Strahlenbank fixieren, so dass die freigesetzte Energie der Protonenstrahlung auch im Krebs und nicht im Gehirn landet. Bei Unsereiner schwabbelt die Prostataloge je nach Verdauungszustand, Atempraxis und Blasenfüllung um einige cm (siehe Urologe hier) - nix gut für Ionenstrahlung. 

In dem Zusammenhang Dein Euthanasie Gespenst ganz weit her geholt. Aber umgekehrt scheinst Du das ewige Leben auf Erden kaufen zu wollen. Genau wegen solcher Umstände ist mein Organspendeausweis einbehalten. Geldadel bekommt meine Leber nicht deswegen!

----------


## Harald_1933

Auch gut möglich, dass Dir mal eines Tages ein Organ von einem Verstorbenen aus dem Geldadel zuteil wird, und Du wirst es nie erfahren, und trotzdem könnte es Dir geholfen haben, noch ein paar Jährchen weiter hier munter mit dabei zu sein, so wie heute frisch vom Hocker.

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Auch gut möglich, dass Dir mal eines Tages ein Organ von einem Verstorbenen aus dem Geldadel zuteil wird, und Du wirst es nie erfahren, und trotzdem könnte es Dir geholfen haben, noch ein paar Jährchen weiter hier munter mit dabei zu sein, so wie heute frisch vom Hocker.


Nicht auszuschließen. Im Bauche eines 20-jährigen wäre dieses Organ aber evtl besser weil nachhaltiger aufgehoben als in einem alten Mann wie mir. Für mich persönlich wäre dieses Organ noch viel schlechter aufgehoben als für andere sonst gesunde Männer in meinem Alter. 

Es gilt also abzuwägen: soll ich als alter Sack noch "ein paar Jährchen munter dabei sein", und ein 20-jähriger Mitbewerber um das Organ dahin siechen oder umgekehrt? 

Nein, damit möchte ich nicht nach ein paar Jährchen vor meinen Gott stehen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der abgeleitete Grundsatz hat sich nach Bedürftigkeit und nicht nach Kassenlage zu orientieren.


Vollkommen einverstanden.
Eine Zweiklassenmedizin, in der Geld Bedürtigkeit verdrängt, wäre unerträglich.
Und doch geschieht dies täglich tausendfach, wenn man mal über die
Landesgrenzen hinausdenkt.
Protonenbeschleuniger z.B. gibt es in den USA, in Deutschland und der Schweiz.
Anderswo ist eben für Kinder mit Hirntumoren mau ...

----------


## Kater23

> Bloss weil es neuer und teurer ist, muss es nicht zwingend besser sein.
> Worin, bitte, liegt der therapeutische Vorteil der Protonentherapie?
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Hvielemi


Röntgenstrahlung, eine elektromagnetische Strahlung,   verliert ihre Wirkung in einer abfallenden Exponentialkurve in der   Körpertiefe, das heißt, sie wirkt hautnahe am stärksten, am   tieferliegenden Tumor dann schon wesentlich schwächer, die Strahlung   schießt aber *mit abnehmender Wirkung durch den gesamten Körper*. Die   Partikelstrahlungsmethoden dagegen, wie Protonen-_Scanning_, die   nicht elektromagnetische Wellen verwenden, sondern Atomkerne, die mit   hoher Geschwindigkeit in den Körper eingestrahlt werden, haben den   Vorteil, dass die Eindring- und damit Wirktiefe dieser ionisierenden   Strahlung beliebig eingestellt und damit im* Tumor maximiert werden kann*.   Ein *Durchschuss* erfolgt nicht. Zudem wirken sie nicht *bei ihrem   Eintritt im Körper am kräftigsten*, sondern erst am *Ende der Laufbahn im   Tumor.* Optimiert wird dieses Verfahren beim Protonen-Scanning, wo bei   großen Tumoren bis zu 10.000 Einzelpunkte mit überlappender Wirkung   Punkt für Punkt einzeln dosiskontrolliert bestrahlt werden. 

Bei anderen, experimentellen,  Formen  der Ionentherapie, den Heavy-Ion-Verfahren wie in Heidelberg   eingeführt, treten außerhalb des Tumors Übertoxizitäten auf, z. B.   hinter dem Tumor, deren klinische Wirkung noch nicht genau bewertet   werden kann. 
Wesentlich gemeinsam ist aber diesen   Partikelbestrahlungsverfahren eines: Sie töten den Tumor, aber schonen   das gesunde Gewebe. Dies beinhaltet neben der reinen Dosiskonzentration   im Tumor einen weiteren Vorteil: Prostatakarzinome werden mit Röntgen   *bis zu 41 Mal an 41 Tagen bestrahlt*. Dies in der Vorstellung, dass sich   das mitbestrahlte gesunde Gewebe etwas schneller als der Tumor von der   Bestrahlung erholt. Diese Differenzen in der Erholung   (Reparaturkapazität) sind in mathematischen Modellen erfasst, wobei   zumindest die Bandbreite dieser Modelle klinisch gesichert ist. Wenn nun   das Gesunde weniger belastet wird, muss weniger oft bestrahlt werden *Bestrahllung in nur 21 Sitzungen*. Für den Patienten bedeutet   dieser Fortschritt nicht nur eine Erleichterung, die genannten   mathematischen Modelle zeigen eindeutig, dass die Konzentration der   Bestrahlung nicht nur örtlich, sondern auch zeitlich in wenigeren   Sitzungen (Hypofraktionierung) *den Tumor nachweislich mehr schädigt*.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Kater, Du hast für Deine Texte sicher auch Quellen zum Nachlesen. Der grundlegende Unterschied zwischen Bestrahlung mit Gamma- oder Protonen ist jedoch wie Du schreibst auch hier bekannt. 

Pech für uns mit Prostatakrebs ist jedoch, dass unser Krebs inmitten von Weichteilen liegt, die sich schon mit der Atmung um cm bewegen. Je nach Befüllung von Enddarm und Blase ergeben sich nochmal Ungenauigkeiten im cm Bereich pro Sitzung. Welchen Vorteil soll daher eine Protonenbestrahlung bringen, deren Eindringtiefe in das Gewebe auf mm genau festlegbar ist. 

Wir haben hier kein fixierbares Körperteil wie zB bei Hirntumor am Schädelknochen. Dazu kann man den Schädel präzise im Schraubstock und jedesmal gleich... Tumor ist eben nicht gleich Tumor. 

Sorry, äh, Gruß, D.

----------


## willho

Hallo,
habe mich hier in den Thread wieder mal eingeloggt. Was ich nicht verstehen ann, ist, wenn ein "Ferrari" in der Garage steht, warum nutzt man dann das alte Fahrrad zum Fortbewegen?????
Je mehr die Erneuerung und den Fortschritt propagieren, um so eher wird das doch von den KK und Ärzten auch angenommen. Wer weiss denn ob sich nicht unsere ganzen Leitlinien und Therapien ich auf dem Holzweg befinden? Ist es nicht ethisch vertretbar immer die Heilung anzustreben? Warum wird operiert, wenn man im Vorfeld doch weiss, dass trotzdem alle weiteren Therapien folgen? Warum muss ich mir das, meinem Körper denn antun? Wie verhält es sich denn, dass eine Protonenanlage abgebaut wird und nach China verkauft wird und zwei andere Zentren nun anfangen zu bauen?? Warum brauche ich bei Protonen RCT´s, wenn bei der IMRT gar keine vor den Behandlungen gemacht wurden? Wer steckt denn dahinter? Wieso gibt es so viele negative Einträge in der Diskussion Protonen vs IMRT? Und warum sehe ich hier keine Betroffenen, die fleissig mitdiskutieren, die mit Protonenbestrahlung erfolgreich behandelt wurden? Alles ganz komisch; ist es nicht so, dass man doch bei einem Problem die Lösung finden sollte und dann ist gut! Manchmal denke, ich, dass manche gerne krank sind und aus der Krankheit auch noch einen Nutzen ziehen. Kann ich mein Selbstbewusstsein, meine Befriedigung nicht auf anderer Seite erfüllen? 

Es ging hier lediglich nur um einen Aufruf an die Öffentlichkeit von Betroffenen und nicht von Medienmacher.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Willi,

hast Du Dir die Antwort auf diese Frage 



> Was ich nicht verstehen ann, ist, wenn ein "Ferrari" in der Garage steht, warum nutzt man dann das alte Fahrrad zum Fortbewegen?


nicht schon selbst gegeben?

Warum sollte man eine sehr teure Maschine einsetzen, wenn die Arbeitsleistung einer günstigeren Maschine zum gleichen Ergebnis führt? Oder holst Du besagten Ferrari aus der Garage um im Kiosk nebenan die Tageszeitung zu kaufen, um bei Deinen Worten zu bleiben?

Die Vorteile dieser neuen Technik liegen eben in der Zielgenauigkeit bei fixierten Zielen. Sobald sich die Ziele bewegen relativieren sich die Vorteile. Das wurde doch schon ausführlich diskutiert!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## hans.z

Mit einem Ferrari kann man diese sauteuren und sehr eingeschränkt nützlichen Bestrahlungseinheiten natürlich nicht vergleichen, eher doch mit der Elbphilharmonie, Stuttgart 21 oder dem Berliner Flughafen.

Um das zu verdeutlichen, will ich mit einfachen Worten nur auf zwei Punkte eingehen.

*Was istKrebs?*
Krebs ist eine *systemische Erkrankung*, die lokal mit einem unkontrollierten Wachstum beginnt. Das Tückische ist, dass der Primärtumor je nach Entität und anderen Bedingungen mehr oder weniger zur Absiedlung von Tochtergeschwülsten (Metastasen) neigt.
Leider können wir immer noch nicht feststellen, wann es zur (Mikro-)Metastasierung kommt.
Und schon sind wir bei der Schwachstelle jeder Bestrahlungsart. *Bestrahlung ist eine lokale Therapie*, mit der man Krebs im metastasierten Stadium nicht heilen kann. Punkt.

*Wem nützen solche Anlagen, wenn sie denn keine kausale Therapie darstellen?*
Diese Frage ist ganz einfach beantwortet. Zunächst dem Hersteller, und dann allen anderen, die an der Wegstrecke bis zum Patienten offen oder verdeckt die Hand aufhalten. Unter den Handaufhaltern ist der größte Teil der Befürworter zu finden. Steht erst einmal solch eine Anlage, muß sie auch genutzt werden. So einfach ist das.

_Die Onkologie befindet sich in einer erkenntnistheoretischen Sackgasse!_ wie es der Heidelberger Medizinstatistiker Ulrich Abel (Schulmediziner) in seinem Buch über die Chemotherapie treffend formulierte.

Wenn wir das in der Onkologie sinnlos verpulverte Geld in die Hand nehmen könnten, um damit unabhängige Studien zu kausalen Therapien zu finanzieren, wären wir möglicherweise einen Riesenschritt weiter auf dem Weg zur Heilung bzw. Chronifizierung dieser heterogenen Erkrankung. 

*Leider sind im Gesundheitswesen die Patienten nicht an der Spitze der Interessenpyramide.*

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Hans, ich frage mal zurück: 



> *Bestrahlung ist eine lokale Therapie*, mit der man Krebs im metastasierten Stadium nicht heilen kann. Punkt.


Das ist bekannt und gilt auch für die OP. Soll man es dann nicht machen, auch nicht bei lokal begrnzter Krebsdiagnose?




> *Wem nützen solche Anlagen, wenn sie denn keine kausale Therapie darstellen?*
> Diese Frage ist ganz einfach beantwortet. Zunächst dem Hersteller, und dann allen anderen, die an der Wegstrecke bis zum Patienten offen oder verdeckt die Hand aufhalten. Unter den Handaufhaltern ist der größte Teil der Befürworter zu finden. Steht erst einmal solch eine Anlage, muß sie auch genutzt werden. So einfach ist das.


So einfach ist das keineswegs. Sie nutzen allen PCa Patienten bis einschließlich Stage II sowie vielen der Stage III Diagnose, d.i. bis T3 Belege dort!




> _„Die Onkologie befindet sich in einer erkenntnistheoretischen Sackgasse!“_ wie es der Heidelberger Medizinstatistiker Ulrich Abel (Schulmediziner) in seinem Buch über die Chemotherapie treffend formulierte.
> 
> Wenn wir das in der Onkologie sinnlos verpulverte Geld in die Hand nehmen könnten, um damit unabhängige Studien zu kausalen Therapien zu finanzieren, wären wir möglicherweise einen Riesenschritt weiter auf dem Weg zur Heilung bzw. Chronifizierung dieser heterogenen Erkrankung.


An der Erkenntnis aus Heidelberg ist sicher was dran. Deinen vermutlich aus eigener Hand geschriebenen Nachsatz kannst Du siche in Sachen "verpulvertes Geld" belegen und vorzeigen, dass z.Zt. keine "unabhängigen Studien" im Sinne Deines Satzes durchgeführt werden. Derzeit laufende klinische Studien zum Prostatakrebs sind dort in großer Zahl zusammengefasst. Alles sinnlos verpulvertes Geld!




> *Leider sind im Gesundheitswesen die Patienten nicht an der Spitze der Interessenpyramide.*


Nun hast Du Gelegenheit aufzuzeigen, dass Du was von Deiner Sache verstehst. Dies machst Du am Besten durch Belege (wie ich das hier versuchte) und nicht durch Fettdruck.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Warum brauche ich bei Protonen RCT´s, wenn bei der IMRT gar keine vor den Behandlungen gemacht wurden? Wer steckt denn dahinter? Wieso gibt es so viele negative Einträge in der Diskussion Protonen vs IMRT? Und warum sehe ich hier keine Betroffenen, die fleissig mitdiskutieren, die mit Protonenbestrahlung erfolgreich behandelt wurden?


Hallo Willi,

diese Passage: "wenn bei der IMRT gar keine vor den Behandlungen gemacht wurden" ist mir unverständlich.

Um Dir die Mühe zu ersparen, nach Berichten zur erfolgreichen Behandlung z.B. mit Protonen zu suchen, verweise ich auf KISP oben auf der Kopfleiste des Forums. Beim Anklicken von Texte findest Du dann XIII - Therapieerfahrungen auch den umfassenden Bericht von Knut an 5. Stelle.

Wenn Du dann auch noch zu www.myprostate.eu gehst findest Du dort etliche Betroffene mit ihren Daten und Berichten, und zwar auch zur Behandlung  mit Protonen.

P.S.:* Hier* noch ein sachliche Darstellung.

*"Opportunisten sind Leute, die schon heute die Windrichtung von übermorgen kennen"*
(Alec Guinnes)


Gruß Harald.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
in diesem Thread gibt es Meinungen/Äußerungen zur Protonen/Schwerionentherapie, die ich nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen möchte.




> Hier wird der Wahnsinn zur Methode. Ich finde das LomaLinda-Urteil ungeheuerlich, wenn es tatsächlich so gefällt worden sein sollte. Hier agiert die RPTC-Lobby gezielt und ohne Rücksicht auf die volkswirtschaftlichen Konsequenzen.
> 
> Es geht hier m.E. nicht um das Wohl des Patienten (Daniel Schmidt hat hierzu klare Ausführungen gemacht), sondern um die Erlösverbesserung für das Rinnecker-Zentrum zu Lasten der Solidargemeinschaft.
> 
> Sollte für solche Bestrebungen hier im Forum wirklich geworben werden?
> 
> Schorschel


Hier schwingt sich Schorschel zum Retter unseres Sozialsystems auf. Wie verträgt sich nachstehende Aussage




> Schorschel
> ...exakt dieses BVG-Urteil habe ich meine Privatkasse vor einigen Jahren auf AHIT-Erstattung verklagt. Den Prozess habe ich verloren, um dann unter Androhung einer Berufungsklage einen relativ lausigen Vergleich zu schließen, der zumindest meine Anwalts- und Prozesskosten gedeckt hat.


mit dieser hehren Einstellung? Und dieser Prozess wurde für eine obskure Therapie ohne Wirkungsnachweis für PCa geführt!
Meine Meinung Wer im Glashaus sitzt, 

Meine Fragen/Anmerkungen an unser Strahlenexpertenduo Diogenes/Hvielemi

1. Das RPTC ist ein Privatunternehmen und kämpft um seine Existenz. Warteschlangen für Kinder gibt es nicht, da die Anlage nicht ausgelastet ist. Deshalb ist es doch wirtschaftlich vernünftig, mit Kassen günstige Verträge für die Bestrahlung von PK-Patienten abzuschließen. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere schon einmal etwas vom Deckungsbeitrag gehört?
Wie ich von einem interessierten Betroffenen erfahren habe, ist wohl zurzeit für PK-Patienten der Standard 23 Bestrahlungen a) 3 GY. Dies entspricht biologisch 83 Gy. Ich habe ihm geraten zu verhandeln, eine weitere also insgesamt 24 Bestrahlungen zu erhalten, was dann einer Gesamtbestrahlung von 87 Gy und damit der heute in Loma Linda angebotenen Möglichkeit entsprechen würde.
Ich bitte um Information, wo heute in Deutschland IMRT mit 83 Gy für PK oder mehr angeboten wird?

2. Im HIT ist eine Studie für PK angelaufen mit den Armen Schwerionenbestrahlung, Protonenbestrahlung und Photonenbestrahlung mit aufgesetzter Schwerionen/Protonenbestrahlung.
Ich empfehle unserem Duo und allen weiteren Experten für schwere Partikelbestrahlung, die sich in diesem Thread oder Forum als Experte geoutet haben, eine Petition an Prof. Debus als Leiter des HIT zu richten und ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass er nicht weiß, dass er nichts weiß, und daher Volksvermögen und die knappen Ressourcen für alte Säcke anstatt für Kinder vergeudet :).

3. Schwerionenbestrahlung wird schon seit vielen Jahren in Japan zur Krebsbehandlung eingesetzt. Auch die Japaner haben eine Studie über PK mit Schwerionenbestrahlung durchgeführt, über die ich vor einigen Jahren berichtet habe. Nachstehend noch einmal die wichtigsten Informationen aus dieser Studie
 











Mein Kommentar war schon damals: Hier therapiert man in einer anderen Liga!
Und diese Ergebnisse gab es, obwohl viele Ionenstrahlen an der Prostata vorbei ins Leere gehen sollen aufgrund der hüpfenden Prostata, wie wir immer wieder zu hören bekommen. Dann haben wir wohl der Sekundäremission das gute Ergebnis zu verdanken :).




> Hans.z
> Und schon sind wir bei der Schwachstelle jeder Bestrahlungsart. *Bestrahlung ist eine lokale Therapie*, mit der man Krebs im metastasierten Stadium nicht heilen kann. Punkt.


Ich möchte auf eine Besonderheit beim metastasierten PK hinweisen, und zwar haben mehrheitlich die Betroffenen selber diesen zu verantworten, denn sie sind nicht im gebotenen Umfang ihrer gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtung zur Vorsorge nachgekommen und belasten somit ungebührlich die Allgemeinheit. Ansonsten schließe ich mich inhaltlich der Antwort von Diogenes an Hans.z an.
Ich bedaure sehr diese Neiddiskussion um die Protonen- und Schwerionenbestrahlung, denn gerade in Deutschland war man endlich einmal auf den richtigen Weg, und eine große Chance, auch international mal wieder für den Standort Deutschland im High Tec Bereich zu punkten, wird vertan. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die HIT Studie dies bestätigen wird aber leider erst in fünf bis zehn Jahren. Und zum Abschluss noch eine Anmerkung zur Kostenseite, und zwar als ehemaliger Produktions- und Qualitätsfachmann auch für Komponenten an die Autoindustrie war der Slogan für manuelle Tätigkeiten wie auch für Prozesse Do it right the first time!, denn dies ist immer die kostengünstigste Variante. Dies gilt auch im Gesundheitswesen, denn bei 15  30 % bessere Rezidivfreiheit spielen die höheren Schwerionenbestrahlungskosten keine Rolle, da die aufwendigen Nachbehandlungskosten anderer Therapien entfallen bzw. deutlich niedriger sind.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Ich habe die Smileys deaktiviert, da diese als Grafiken zählen und bitte mit :) vorlieb zu nehmen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich möchte auf eine Besonderheit beim metastasierten PK hinweisen, und  zwar haben mehrheitlich die Betroffenen selber diesen zu verantworten,  denn sie sind nicht im gebotenen Umfang ihrer gesellschaftlichen  Verpflichtung zur Vorsorge nachgekommen und belasten somit ungebührlich  die Allgemeinheit.


Das ist so widerlich, dass es nicht mal wenn es polemisch gemeint wäre, einen Kommentar erfordert.

Ansonsten lies nochmal meine Beiträge in diesem Thread, bevor Du deine Polemiken von Dir gibst.

Hvielemi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hvielemi,




> Hvielemi
> Ansonsten lies nochmal meine Beiträge in diesem Thread, bevor Du deine Polemiken von Dir gibtst.


Ich weiß nicht, was die von Dir beanstandete Aussage mit Deinen Beiträgen zu tun haben soll. Wenn du Dich über meine Punkte 1 bis 3 geärgert hast, dann war dies auch beabsichtigt.
Meine Aussage bezog sich auf den Beitrag von Hans.z, der von unnützen Kosten der heutigen Therapien sprach insbesondere auf die Metastasierung bezogen. Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass beim PK die Metastasierung mehrheitlich- und mehrheitlich sind 51 %- in der Eigenverantwortung der Betroffenen liegt. Ich habe noch nie ein Hehl daraus gemacht, dass ich das PSA-Screening als Vorsorge für unumgänglich halte, wenn man die PK-Toten in Deutschland reduzieren möchte. Deshalb weise ich immer wieder daraufhin, und es ist mir egal, ob Du dies als widerlich ansiehst.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Zur Versachlichung noch den folgenden Rückblick:

*Fortsetzung gehört und gesehen beim Symposium in Magdeburg

*Dr. Ute Ganswindt sieht IMRT und IGTR als Goldstandard der Radioonkologie beim lokal begrenzten Prostatakarzinom. Diesen flüssigen und gut verständlichen Vortrag aus dem Munde einer Frau anzuhören, hat mir Spaß gemacht.

In der primären Behandlung stehen perkutane RT/Brachytherapie und Prostatektomie als gleichwertige Therapieoptionen zur Verfügung. So steht es auch in der S3-Leitlinie.

Man geht als Minimum von 72 Gy aus, wobei eine Dosiseskalation 74->80Gy realisiert werden kann. Die Toxizität steigt dann aber potentiell - deshalb bessere Technik zur Schonung gesunden Gewebes.

Zur IMRT - Intensity Modulated Radio Therapy: IMRT entspricht Weiterentwicklung der 3D-konformalen (CT-basierten) Strahlentherapie (i.d.R. Photonen)

Prinzip IMRT: Unterschiedliche Volumina des Bestrahlungsgebiets erhalten unterschiedlich hohe Dosis ("Modulation" - damit bessere Schonung gesunden Gewebes bei hochkonformaler Dosisabdeckung des Zielgebietes. Es gibt verschiedene IMRT-Techniken: "Step & shoot" > "Dynamic MLC" > "Rotation" = "Rapidarc" o. "VMAT"

IMRT erfordert präzisere Bildgebung zur Bestrahlungsplanung sowie präzisere Umsetzung bei der täglichen Applikation.

Hier nun die IGTR = Image Guided Radio Therapy:

1. Optimale Bildgebung zur bestmöglichen Zielvolumendefinition
   3D-/4D Schnittbildgebung zur Bestrahlungsplanung
   Ziel: Optimale Konturierung von zu bestrahlendem und gesundem Gewebe zur    hochkonformalen Bestrahlungsplanung - Schonung von gesundem Gewebe - maximale Dosis    in Tumorregion.

2. Optimale Positionierung des Patienten zur Bestrahlung - Werkzeuge zur optimalen    Erfassung des u.U. beweglichen oder sich verändernden Tumors bei der Bestrahlung -
Werkzeuge für kurzfristige Korrekturen bei der Bestrahlung.

Zur Evidenz ? 3D vs. IMRT - S3-Leitlinie: Keine randomisierten Studien 3D vs. IMRT, aber größere Kohortenstudien IMRT zeigen z.T. besseres Outcome.

Hauptziel IGTR; Reduktion der täglichen Lagerungsgenauigkeit, höhere Präzision - durch Anpassung/Reduktion des Bestrahlungsvolumens ("adaptive" Strahlentherapie) - Verminderung Akut- und Spättoxizität.

Dann gab es auch noch Aussagen in Richtung Evidenz ? 3D - IMRT - Protonen:
Intensity-Modulated Radiation Therapy, Proton Therapy, or Conformal Radiation Therapy and Morbidity and Disease Control in Localized Prostate Cancer.

Conclusions: Among patients with nonmetastatic prostate cancer, the use of IMRT compared with conformal radiation therapy was associated with less gastrointestinal morbidity und fewer hip fractures but more erectile dysfunction, IMRT compared with proton therapy was associated with less gastrointestinal morbidity.

Hierbei waren natürlich noch nicht die IGRT- Ergebnisse berücksichtigt. Es bleibt abzuwarten, wer irgendwann die Nase vorn hat.

Bei einer eingeblendeten Studie von Zelefsky sah man, dass 86.4 GY an etliche Patienten verabreicht wurden. Auf meine Rückfrage an Frau Dr. Ganswindt, wie hoch man denn in München ginge, erläuterte sie, man würde sich auf maximal 80 Gy beschränken.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Nicht schlecht, Kurt: 


> Ich möchte auf eine Besonderheit beim metastasierten PK hinweisen, und zwar haben mehrheitlich die Betroffenen selber diesen zu verantworten, denn sie sind nicht im gebotenen Umfang ihrer gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtung zur Vorsorge nachgekommen und belasten somit ungebührlich die Allgemeinheit.


Diese Unverschämtheit wirst Du sicherlich belegen können. Es reicht wohl, Raucher mit Lungenkrebs derart zu stigmatisieren, was im Einzelfall nicht belegbar ist. Die Krankenkassen und Arbeitgeberverbände freuen sich auf Deine Ergebnisse, fallen diese Patienten doch aus Lohnfortzahlung und Krankenversicherungsschutz. 

Ansonsten fehlen zum Beleg der Überlegenheit der Bestrahlung mit Kohlenstoffionen (keine Protonen) gegenüber der klassischen Photenbestrahlung mit Gamma-Strahlen ebenso Belege, die Du sicher liefern kannst.

----------


## hans.z

Werter Herr Diogenes, lieber griechischer Freund,

es ist sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend, wenn Sie mir zwecks körperlicher Ertüchtigung ein Stöckchen hinhalten. Leider muß ich Sie enttäuschen. Ich springe nur, wenn die Grundvoraussetzungen stimmen, was hier bestimmt nicht zutrifft. Sie sollten da vielleicht noch etwas üben. _Tipp: Grundzüge der erfolgreichen Kommunikation,Empathie etc.._

Ein Mensch, der mit einem gerüttelt Maß an Aggressionen in ein Forum, hier Selbsthilfeforum, hereinstolpert, sich sofort mit anderen Foristen persönlich anlegt, ohne die jeweilige Vita zu kennen, darf nicht erwarten, dass man sich auf eine Diskussion mit ihm einlässt. Auch wenn Sie anderenthreads glaubhaft versichern, dass Sie wüssten, wie man Buch schreibt, darf ich Ihnen freudig zurufen, dass auch ich sogar Buch buchstabieren kann, nämlich  "B - u - c - h",  daccord?   :Blinzeln:  

Ein freundlicher Rat meinerseits:
Wenn Sie also wirklich ernst genommen werden wollen, sollten Sie vielleicht zunächst Ihre Aggressionen herunterfahren und Ihre geheimnisvolle Quelle (NCI) als vermeintlichen Nachweis Ihrer Qualifikation nicht wie eine Monstranz hochhalten. Das macht hier nämlich keinen Eindruck, da hier sehr viele User als Spezialisten von berufs wegen oder als Autodidakt in eigener Erkrankung auftreten.

Hiermit ist eigentlich mein Bedarf an Kontakten zu Ihnen umfänglich befriedigt. Also bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich Ihnen auf Anfragen nicht antworten sollte.

Ich wünsche Ihnen für Ihr weiteres Wohlergehen alles erdenklich Gute.

Mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung
hans.z


PS: Weitere Kontaktnahmen per PN, reine Zeitverschwendung!

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Hans, danke für die Belege zu Posting #31. 


> Ein freundlicher Rat meinerseits:
> Wenn Sie also wirklich ernst genommen werden wollen, sollten Sie vielleicht zunächst Ihre Aggressionen herunterfahren und Ihre geheimnisvolle Quelle (NCI) als vermeintlichen Nachweis Ihrer Qualifikation nicht wie eine Monstranz hochhalten. Das macht hier nämlich keinen Eindruck, da hier sehr viele User als Spezialisten von berufs wegen oder als Autodidakt in eigener Erkrankung auftreten.


Das NCI ist kein Geheimnis sondern das amerikanische Gegenstück zum Krebsforschungszentrum in Heidelberg. Es ist kein Nachweis für meine Qualifikation sondern nur meine Lieblingsinformationsquelle. Sie unterscheidet sich insofern nicht besonders von den Infos, die zB von der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft vorliegen (zB S3 Leitlinie). Ich komme halt mit dem NCI besonders gut zurecht und finde Originalschriften von dort beginnend meist schnell. 

Gruß, Dein Griechischer Freund

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Kurt, Dein Statement hatte ich eben noch nicht registriert. Es ändert jedoch nichts an meinem Vorwurf der Unverschämtheit sowie dem Rest: 


> Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass beim PK die Metastasierung mehrheitlich- und mehrheitlich sind 51 %- in der Eigenverantwortung der Betroffenen liegt. Ich habe noch nie ein Hehl daraus gemacht, dass ich das PSA-Screening als Vorsorge für unumgänglich halte, wenn man die PK-Toten in Deutschland reduzieren möchte. Deshalb weise ich immer wieder daraufhin, und es ist mir egal, ob Du dies als widerlich ansiehst.
> Gruß Knut.


Nicht mal die Kanzlermehrheit (1 Fall) kannst Du belegen. Du stellst hier unverschämte Behauptungen hinein, ohne einen einzigen Anschein der Belegführung. Zu Deinem Anspruch zum PSA Screening kennst Du doch sicher die Meinung der Schulmedizin sowie ihre Belege. Du weißt es aber besser. Widerlich, diese Besserwisserei.

----------


## hans.z

Ich bleibe natürlich bei meiner Aussage aus Beitrag *#31*:




> *Wem nützen solche Anlagen, wenn sie denn keine kausale Therapie darstellen?*
> Diese Frage ist ganz einfach beantwortet. Zunächst dem Hersteller, und dann allen anderen, die an der Wegstrecke bis zum Patienten offen oder verdeckt die Hand aufhalten. Unter den Handaufhaltern ist der größte Teil der Befürworter zu finden. Steht erst einmal solch eine Anlage, muß sie auch genutzt werden. So einfach ist das.



Es geht hier in erster Linie eben nicht um die Interessen der Patienten, sondern um knallhartes Geschäft mit all seinen dunklen Seiten (Politik/Wahlen, Korruption/Vorteilsnahme, Karriere/Publikationen).

Nehmen wir als beredtes Beispiel die Anlage in Marburg:




> *MEDIZIN (15.08.2011)*
> *Gefährlicher Strahl*
> _Von Bartsch, Matthias_
> 
> *Mit einer gigantischen Anlage wollten das Land Hessen und ein Klinikbetreiber die Krebstherapie revolutionieren. Jetzt steht das Projekt vor dem Aus.***
> Der hessische Ministerpräsident sah das beschauliche Marburg schon auf dem Weg zum Mekka der High-End-Medizin. "Von überall her", versprach Roland Koch, würden Patienten kommen, um sich hier unter eine gewaltige Strahlenkanone zu legen.
> ()
> In vertraulichen Unterlagen sagte der Konzern verbindlich zu, dass die Uni-Klinik dann "weltweit über eine der ersten Partikeltherapieanlagen" mit Ionenstrahlung verfügen werde. *Über 100 Millionen Euro waren für eine gewaltige Anlage vorgesehen,* in der Protonen und Ionen von einemTeilchenbeschleuniger auf zwei Drittel der Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt werden. Das sei nichts weniger als ein "Quantensprung in der Krebstherapie", jubelte die Landesregierung.
> Sechs Jahre später steht der Koloss, groß wie ein Fußballfeld, in den Marburger Lahnbergen. Alles ist bereit, die Anlage einsatzfähig, nur - Patienten werden dort wohl nie behandelt werden.
> ...


http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-79974033.html

Und hier geht es weiter:



> Donnerstag, 20.09.2012  16:23 Uhr
> *Krebsklinik-Skandal in Marburg: Lebensretter ohne Chance*
> _Von Matthias Bartsch, Frankfurt am Main_
> 
> *Für mehr als 100 Millionen Euro ist an der Marburger Uni-Klinik ein Zentrum für innovative Krebstherapie aufgebaut worden - doch die Ionenstrahl-Kanone, Kernstück der Anlage, wird gar nicht genutzt. Zu teuer, sagt der private Betreiber. Jetzt droht der Skandalfall zu eskalieren.*
> () 
> *Keine Forschung, keine Therapie* 
> Dahm-Daphi hatte für den neuen Job seine Professur für Strahlentherapie an der Hamburger Uni-Klinik aufgegeben. Seit Februar 2011 darf sich der Krebsexperte nun Direktor des Instituts für Strahlenbiologie und molekulare Radioonkologie am Partikeltherapiezentrum Marburg nennen. Er durfte Mitarbeiter einstellen, bekam helle Laborräume zugewiesen und ein schickes Büro im neuen Teilchenbeschleuniger-Gebäude, aus dem er nun durch bodentiefe Fenster auf den idyllischen Wald der MarburgerLahnberge schauen kann. Ansonsten haben Dahm-Daphi und seine Leute allerdings bis heute nicht viel zu tun in dem riesigen Neubau.
> Ein paar Dutzend Siemens-Leute werfen den energiefressenden Ringbeschleuniger regelmäßig an und erzeugen jenen superschnellen Partikelstrahl, von dem sich nicht wenige Krebsmediziner erhebliche Behandlungserfolge versprechen. Denn der Strahl gibt seine Energie fast komplett in einem räumlich eng begrenzten Bereich ab. Das davor- und das dahinterliegende Gewebe bleibt, anders als etwa bei Röntenstrahlen, weitgehend unbeschädigt. Die Erfahrungen an der bereits laufenden Anlage in Heidelberg sowie an einer früheren Versuchsanlage bei der Gesellschaft für Schwerionenforschung in Darmstadt zeigen, dass sich dieser Strahl deshalb vor allem zur Behandlung von Krebsgeschwüren an besonders sensiblen Stellen eignet, also etwa bei Hirntumoren. 
> ()


http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medizin/strahlentherapie-skandal-um-ionenstrahl-kanone-an-uniklinik-marburg-a-856852.html

Nun darf man sich von der sensationellen Überschrift

*Krebsklinik-Skandal in Marburg:* *Lebensretter ohne Chance***

nicht täuschen lassen: *Das ist Marketing in Reinkultur!*

Und so ergibt meine Aussage aus dem Beitrag #31 richtig Sinn:



> Wenn wir das in der Onkologie sinnlos verpulverte Geld in die Hand nehmen könnten, um damit unabhängige Studien zu kausalen Therapien zu finanzieren, wären wir möglicherweise einen Riesenschritt weiter auf dem Weg zur Heilung bzw. Chronifizierung dieser heterogenen Erkrankung.


Ich überlasse die Beurteilung gern dem geneigten Leser.
Wer den Spiegel nicht mag, kann gern bei anderen einschlägigen Medien recherchieren.

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## hans.z

*Nachtrag zur Verpulverung bzw. Verbrennung öffentlicher Mittel bzgl. neuer Bestrahlungseinheiten:*
*Marburg III*




> 29. Januar 2013, 17:04 Uhr 
> *ROUNDUP: Teurer Rhön-Kompromiss für die Uniklinik Gießen-Marburg*
> *Mit einem teuren Kompromiss versuchen das Land Hessen und der Rhön-Konzern die jahrelangen Streitigkeiten am privatisierten Uniklinikum Gießen-Marburg (UKGM) beizulegen.*
> 
> WIESBADEN (AFX) - Mit einem teuren Kompromiss versuchen das Land Hessen und der Rhön-Konzern die jahrelangen Streitigkeiten am privatisierten Uniklinikum Gießen-Marburg (UKGM) beizulegen. Entgegen dem Kaufvertrag von 2006 wird die Landesregierung dem UKGM doch Investitionshilfen in Millionenhöhe zahlen. Rhön will laut der am Dienstag vorgestellten Vereinbarung bis Ende 2014 auf weitere Stellenstreichungen an den Uniklinken verzichten. 
> Außerdem gibt das Land der Rhön Klinikum AG Zeit bis Ende 2013,um die vereinbarte Partikeltherapie gegen Krebs in Marburg doch noch ans Laufen zu bringen. Weil sich die Behandlungsmethode verzögert, muss Rhön im laufenden Jahr bis zu vier Millionen Euro Konventionalstrafe zahlen. In den UKGM-Aufsichtsgremien erhält das Land mehr Einfluss.
> ()
> Deshalb sprach die Opposition von einem Spiel auf Zeit. "Der eingestürzte Leuchtturm wird jetzt notdürftig mit Heftpflastern repariert", sagte die Grünen-Abgeordnete Kordula Schulz-Asche. "Die Landesregierung versucht, Probleme zu vertuschen, die sie selbst sehenden Auges verursacht hat", erklärte der SPD-Fraktionsvorsitzende Thorsten Schäfer-Gümbel.
> ()
> ...


http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/teurer-rhoen-kompromiss-fuer-die-uniklinik-giessen-marburg-1962768.html

Wer hier noch sehenden Auges irgendwelche Interessen von Tumorpatienten erkennen kann, möge sich bitte hier und sofort melden.   :Blinzeln: 

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wer hier noch sehenden Auges irgendwelche Interessen von Tumorpatienten erkennen kann, möge sich bitte hier und sofort melden.


Da meld ich mich gleich mal:
Seit den 80ern wird an der Partikeltherapie geforscht. Am PSI, später auch an anderen Standorten und nun ab Ende des Jahres vielleicht auch in Marburg. Dass der Partikelstrahl seine Anwendungsnischen hat (Augen, Schädel, Kinder), ist wohl unbestritten. Vorteilen hat er bei Lungen- und Brustkrebs, und auch bei unserer Massenkrankheit könnten mehr oder weniger Einzelfälle profitieren. Einen Quantensprung, wie dies IMRT für den N0-Tumor brachte, wird es aber für uns nicht geben. Schlechter hingegen sind Partikel wohl nie gegenüber Photonen, nur viel teurer.

Der breiten Anwendung stehen die Kosten im Wege, wie nun auch in Marburg, wo sich medizinischer Ehrgeiz, politische Ignoranz und wirtschaftliche Traumtänzerei zu einem "Stuttgart 21" der Krebstherapie zusammengepanscht haben. 
Loma-Linda, von  Knut eindrücklich beschrieben, hat eine weltweite Kundschaft, die einfach  alles zahlen will und kann (Vorauszahlung!), deshalb funktioniert das  Zentrum, egal, ob es den Patienten wirklich Vorteile bringt oder nicht.

Solange aber die öffentliche Hand mitmischt, ist es nicht möglich, solche weissen Elefanten von überaus wohlhabenden Patienten finanzieren zu lassen und den Kassenpatienten vorzuenthalten. Routinebetrieb wird erst dann möglich sein - ich hatte es schon einmal geschrieben - wenn das Zyklotron von Turnhallenmass auf Zimmergrösse geschrumpft sein wird. Mit Supraleitung werden die Magneten eines Tage so weit verdichtet werden, dass dies möglich wird. Mit den Dimensionen werden auch die Kosten für die Anlagen sinken. Dann werden serienmässig gebaute Zyklotrone samt stark verkleinerten Gantries nach und nach die Linearbeschleuniger ablösen, so wie vor Jahrzehnten die Kobaltstrahler von den Linearbeschleunigern verdrängt wurden.
Die Forschung ist jetzt erforderlich, sowohl auf Seiten der Technik, als auch der Medizin, dass dereinst der Partikelstrahl nicht nur verbreitet, sondern auch richtig eingesetzt werden kann.

Marburg wird nun auf kostspielige Weise darauf zurückgeführt, was es von vornherein zu leisten fähig war:
Nicht ein Therapiezentrum zum Geldverdienen, sondern ein weiteres kostspieliges Forschungszentrum.
Kapazitäten zur Forschung scheinen knapp zu sein, wie das PSI zum Prostatakrebs berichtet:

http://p-therapie.web.psi.ch/klinikerfahrung.html



> Protonentherapie von                  *Prostatakarzinomen* haben wir zwischen 1999 und  2003 bei*                  13 Patienten* durchgeführt. Die Protonentherapie der  Prostata                  führte bei ungefähr der Hälfte der Patienten zu                  keinen akuten Nebenwirkungen, und zu nur milden  Nebenwirkungen                  bei den übrigen. Ab 2004  haben wir *aufgrund                  der beschränkten Kapazität keine Prostatakarzinome* bei  Erwachsenen behandelt.* Für viele Prostata-Tumorerkrankungen bringen  heute andere (konventionelle) Behandlungen vergleichbare Ergebnisse,*  weshalb Protonen sinnvollerweise nur bei ausgewählten Prostata-Tumoren  angewendet werden sollen. Eine entsprechende klinische Studie ist am PSI  in Vorbereitung.


Da kann man ja gespannt sein, ob die inzwischen eingeführte Spot-Scanningtechnik was bringen wird und für welche Fälle.

Hvielemi

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Hans, da Deine Aussage


> *Was istKrebs?*
> Krebs ist eine *systemische Erkrankung*, die lokal mit einem unkontrollierten Wachstum beginnt. Das Tückische ist, dass der Primärtumor je nach Entität und anderen Bedingungen mehr oder weniger zur Absiedlung von Tochtergeschwülsten (Metastasen) neigt.
> Leider können wir immer noch nicht feststellen, wann es zur (Mikro-)Metastasierung kommt.
> Und schon sind wir bei der Schwachstelle jeder Bestrahlungsart. *Bestrahlung ist eine lokale Therapie*, mit der man Krebs im metastasierten Stadium nicht heilen kann. Punkt.
> 
> *Wem nützen solche Anlagen, wenn sie denn keine kausale Therapie darstellen?*
> Diese Frage ist ganz einfach beantwortet. Zunächst dem Hersteller, und dann allen anderen, die an der Wegstrecke bis zum Patienten offen oder verdeckt die Hand aufhalten. Unter den Handaufhaltern ist der größte Teil der Befürworter zu finden. Steht erst einmal solch eine Anlage, muß sie auch genutzt werden. So einfach ist das.


dieses Vorspiel hatte, betrifft Deine Ablehnung jede Bestrahlung (und auch OP als lokale Therapie. Ich wünsche Dir jetzt mal, dass es Dir auch weiterhin erspart bleibt, solche Therapien nicht in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen. 

Betroffenen wünsche ich, sich eher auf ihren Arzt als auf dieses Forum zu verlassen.

----------


## willho

Puh... 
armer Knut.... 
Wenn lt. Hans, und das bestreite ich  nicht, Krebs eine systemische Erkrankung ist und Mikrometastasen zu  diesem Zeitpunkt nicht erfassbar sind (Zeitpunkt der Diagnosestellung)  warum in Gottes Namen lassen sich viele operieren, wenn doch mit fast  zig% Sicherheit ein Rezidiv aufflammt? Warum muss ich die OP Risiken auf  mich nehmen, wenn die RT gleichzusetzen ist? Ich gehe hier von der  grossen Menge der Erkrankten aus mit gleicher Stellung.
Und warum  wird die Protonenbestrahlung so negativiert? Sicherlich sind hier viele  Punkte aufgezeichnet, aber ich kann immer zwischen den Zeilen nur  herauslesen, dass es sich um das Finanzielle dreht, um Rendite, um  Frust, dass vielleicht diese Bestrahlungsart nicht dem Gros der PCa  vorbehaltlos zugute kommt? 
Kann man den nicht einmal über den Tellerrand hinausblicken? 
Nur durch die Vielzahl der Behandlungen sind doch auch Fortschritte erfassbar? 

Übrigens  wollte ich noch erwidern, dass es bei der Art und Weise der Bestrahlung  im Vorfeld Scanning und Scattering gibt. Das ist ein grosser  Unterschied, der zu bedenken ist. Hierin wird auch mathematisch die  Problematik der Organbewegung mit erfasst, also von wegen Schädel ist  fest und einfacher zu bestrahlen als die inneren Organe. 

Übrigens  findet in Essen dieses Jahr der Kongress statt u.a. mit allen Dozenten  aus den bekannten Protonenzentren http://www.ptcog52.org/ da werden wir  ja sehen, was die Herren aus dem HIT nunmehr erzählen. Beim letzten  KOngress ging es noch um Forschung und Entwicklung, d.J. sicherlich um  Erkenntnisse aus den Behandlungs-E R F O L G E N !
Gruss
Rolf

----------


## Harald_1933

Recherche dazu *hier.*

Gruß Harald.

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Hvielemi,

danke für Deine Stellungnahme.

Je tiefer ich in dieses Thema einsteige, desto mehr gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass wir hier über totgerittene Pferde, oder um aktuell zu sein  über breitgelatschte Lasagne reden.




> *Aus für Partikeltherapie­zentrum in Kiel***
> Mittwoch, 14. September 2011
> 
> Kiel  Das Kieler Universitätsklinikum bekommt doch kein hochmodernes Partikel­therapiezentrum. Das Klinikum und die Siemens AG unterzeichneten eine Absichtserklärung zur Auflösung der Verträge über die Realisierung des Nordeuropäischen Radioonkologischen Centrums Kiel, wie das Wirtschaftsministerium am Mittwoch mitteilte. Der Vertrag zu einer öffentlich-privaten Partnerschaft für die Umsetzung des Projekts werde aufgelöst.
> ()







> *Siemens stellt kommerzielle Partikeltherapie ein*()
> 
> Überraschend kam die Entscheidung nicht, nachdem das Münchener Industriekonglomerat bereits vor einigen Monaten eine ähnliche Anlage vom Rhön-Klinikum in Marburg zurückgekauft und die verstärkte Konzentration auf Forschungsaktivitäten angekündigt hatte. Die aus klinischer Sicht vielversprechende Form der Krebsbehandlung sei noch nicht reif für den breiten Markt, hatte der Konzern damals eingeräumt.
> ()



Wir erinnern uns: Im Eröffnungsbeitrag wurde gebeten, dass wir uns bei Herrn Meyer von SAT 1 melden, um eine kommerziell betriebene Anlage in München zu unterstützen. Das kann jeder halten, wie er will.

Aber das hier sollte man evtl. auch berücksichtigen:



> Medizin
> *Prostatakarzinom: Protonentherapie mit geringen Vorteilen*
> Montag, 17. Dezember 2012
> New Haven  Die Protonentherapie, die neueste und mit Abstand teuerste Variante der Strahlentherapie, kann die hochgesteckten Erwartungen möglicherweise nicht überall erfüllen. Erste Erfahrungen im Journal of the National Cancer Institute (2012; doi: 10.1093/jnci/djs463) zeigen, dass die Toxizität beim Prostatakarzinom nur leicht vermin­dert ist.
> ()




Hier geht es weiter.

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## Diogenes_57

Kennst Du das Prinzip "Hoffnung"?


> Wenn lt. Hans, und das bestreite ich  nicht, Krebs eine systemische Erkrankung ist und Mikrometastasen zu  diesem Zeitpunkt nicht erfassbar sind (Zeitpunkt der Diagnosestellung)  warum in Gottes Namen lassen sich viele operieren, wenn doch mit fast  zig% Sicherheit ein Rezidiv aufflammt? Warum muss ich die OP Risiken auf  mich nehmen, wenn die RT gleichzusetzen ist? Ich gehe hier von der  grossen Menge der Erkrankten aus mit gleicher Stellung.
> Und warum  wird die Protonenbestrahlung so negativiert?


Oder sollen Leute wie ich sich gleich einsargen lassen? Mit 100-zig% Sicherheit gibt es nämlich kein Rezidiv. Und die von Hans postulierten Mikrometastasen sind so lange nicht da, wie nicht belegt. Das nennt man Prinzip Hoffnung in Sachen Heilung. Und dieses Prinzip Hoffnung ist Teil evidenzbasierter Medizin. Da es aber sehr individuell ist, musst Du das im Zweifel für Dich nicht nutzen.

Geht das nicht, verspricht OP oder RT viele Lebensjahre in guter Qualität - vor dem sowieso unvermeidlichen Einsargen. 

OP und RT setzen auch nur Dummköpfe gleich. Die anderen machen sich Gedanken zu Nebenwirkungen und Risiken. Und die Protonenstrahlung macht niemand hier schlecht. Sie wird nur nach nachvollziehbaren Kriterien bewertet - jedenfalls von Harald, mir und anderen unserer Fraktion.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn ... Krebs eine systemische Erkrankung ist und Mikrometastasen zu  diesem Zeitpunkt nicht erfassbar sind (Zeitpunkt der Diagnosestellung)  warum ... lassen sich viele operieren, wenn doch mit fast  zig% Sicherheit ein Rezidiv aufflammt?


Krebs ist nicht a priori eine systemische Krankheit.
Wir lassen und operieren bzw. bestrahlen, weil wir gerade von der 100 - "zig%" Wahrscheinlichkeit profitieren wollen, dass eine Metastasierung noch nicht erfolgt sei. Wenn man dann eben doch N1 schreiben muss, wird noch mit Lymphbestrahlung niederer Intensität rumgepfuscht, und dann geht es auf die AHT-Rutschbahn. Für jene, denen der Pathologe N0 bestätigt, ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Heilung erreicht. 
Wer wollte diese Chance verpassen?




> Warum muss ich die OP Risiken auf  mich nehmen, wenn die RT gleichzusetzen ist? Ich gehe hier von der  grossen Menge der Erkrankten aus mit gleicher Stellung.


Die Ergebnisse sind vergleichbar.




> Und warum  wird die Protonenbestrahlung so negativiert? 
> Kann man denn nicht einmal über den Tellerrand hinausblicken?


Kann man doch. 
Ich zitiere noch einmal das PSI:



> *Für viele Prostata-Tumorerkrankungen bringen  heute andere (konventionelle) Behandlungen vergleichbare Ergebnisse,*   weshalb Protonen sinnvollerweise nur bei ausgewählten Prostata-Tumoren   angewendet werden sollen. Eine entsprechende klinische Studie ist am  PSI  in Vorbereitung.





> Übrigens  wollte ich noch erwidern, dass es bei der Art und Weise der Bestrahlung  im Vorfeld Scanning und Scattering gibt. Das ist ein grosser  Unterschied, der zu bedenken ist. Hierin wird auch mathematisch die  Problematik der Organbewegung mit erfasst, also von wegen Schädel ist  fest und einfacher zu bestrahlen als die inneren Organe.


Wieso "im Vorfeld"? Scanning ist DIE neue Entwicklung der Protonentherapie schlechthin (Scattering, also die Verwendung von Streufolien und Blenden ist Vergangenheit).
Den starren Protonenstrahl für den Schädel und die Augen gibt es seit den 80ern, also schon lange vor der Einführung von IMRT.
Von den neuen Gantries mit beweglichem Scanner-Strahl profitieren vor allem die bewegten Tumore, also z.B. Brust und  Lunge. Bei der Prostata bringt das Scanning wenig bis nichts Neues, weil schon mit IMRT das Zielvolumen der Prostata sehr präzise umschrieben werden kann.




> Übrigens  findet in Essen dieses Jahr der Kongress statt u.a. mit allen Dozenten  aus den bekannten Protonenzentren http://www.ptcog52.org/ da werden wir  ja sehen, was die Herren aus dem HIT nunmehr erzählen. Beim letzten  Kongress ging es noch um Forschung und Entwicklung, d.J. sicherlich um  Erkenntnisse aus den Behandlungs-E R F O L G E N !


Naja, bei Siemens (Marburg, Kiel) hat man F&E aufgegeben, wie sollte man Behandlungserfolge vorweisen?
Andernorts gibt es schon Erfolge, aber eben weniger bei der Prostata ... siehe PSI, siehe Yale.
Bei Lungentumoren und solchen in Augen und Schädel sind Therapien machbar, die mit Photonen undenkbar wären.
Bei der Prostata kann der Protonenstrahl dasselbe wie IMRT und RPE: Heilen bei N0. 
Das ist nicht wenig, aber eben noch kein Fortschritt.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


PS @ Hans und Diogenes:
Ihr wart schneller. Verzeiht bitte die entstandenen Doppelspurigkeiten.

----------


## Schorschel

1. 


> ...
> Hier schwingt sich Schorschel zum Retter unseres Sozialsystems auf...Meine Meinung Wer im Glashaus sitzt, 


Es ist, glaube ich, schon ein Unterschied, ob man gegen ein _Privat_kasse klagt, um deren Ablehnung alternativer Therapien anzuprangern und aufzubrechen, oder ob man per Gerichtsurteil _den gesetzlichen Kassen_ eine unglaublich teure Technologie, die keinen Vorteil ggü. anderen Bestrahlungsformen aufweist, aufs Auge drücken will.

2. Dieses Zitat von Knut...


> Ich möchte auf eine Besonderheit beim metastasierten PK hinweisen, *und  zwar haben mehrheitlich die Betroffenen selber diesen zu verantworten*,  denn sie sind nicht im gebotenen Umfang ihrer gesellschaftlichen  Verpflichtung zur Vorsorge nachgekommen *und belasten somit ungebührlich  die Allgemeinheit*.


...ist die menschenverachtendste Entgleisung, an die ich mich in diesem Forum erinnern kann.

3. Wer so etwas glaubhaft machen will...


> ...Ich bedaure sehr diese Neiddiskussion...


...der sollte vielleicht etwas weniger protzen mit seinen Weltreisen, seiner privat bezahlten LomaLinda-Therapie (50.000 Dollar oder so?), verbunden mit einem mehrmonatigen Kalifornien-Aufenthalt, seinem spanischen Anwesen usw.usw. Mir sind da die Bilder von hvielemi, die er von den Bergwanderungern in seiner Heimat einstellt, wesentlich sympathischer.

Ich bin als Privatier und Ex-Unternehmer, der viel von der Welt gesehen hat, völlig neidfrei. Doch ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, meine materiellen privaten Möglichkeiten hier so zur Schau zu stellen - in einem Forum, wo viele Betroffene sich überlegen, ob sie sich den privat zu zahlenden nächsten PSA-Test leisten können.

Schorschel

----------


## willho

Hallo und ganz kurz..
Essen - gibt es nicht mehr - das sind alte Kamellen, da brauche ich nicht zu recherchieren, da habe ich mündlichen Kontakt gehabt.
Dresden baut auf http://www.innovations-report.de/htm...rz_209135.html
Krankenkassenerstattung: Urteil von berlin war die PKV - sicherlich ein Erfolg 
Augsburg im Januar war die DAK - auch ein Erfolg
Es geht hier auch nicht um die Last, sondern darum, dass die KK einen Vertrag abgeshclossen haben, der bis Mrz 2013 für die BKK/DAK Gültigkeit hat und diese Verträge müssen eingehalten werden. 
Die Darstellung jedes Einzelnen aus dem Privatbereich hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Dies zeigt nur, dass es auch noch andere Themen, als den "Untermieter" gibt, wohl dem, der sich auch mit Lebensschönheiten beschäftigen kann. 

Meine Frau hat sehr viele Studien gelesen, auch aus dem Amerikanischen. Und ich habe beim Zuhören gelernt, dass man hier sehr genau recherchieren muss und nicht alles glauben darf, was letztendlich als Ergebnis steht. Die Einzelheiten sind wichtig und wie das Ergebnis zustande gekommen ist. Und wer dann noch Medizinisches Know How hat ist ganz klar im Vorteil.
Ich werde das Thema jetzt beenden und vielleicht wieder in 5 Jahren aufgreifen, spätestens jedoch, wenn die Protonen den Markt beherrschen werden. 

Und noch einmal mein persönliches Statement hierzu: Aufgrund meiner Situation lasse ich mich lieber mit Protonen bestrahlen, als mit Photonen (Darm). Um noch einmal auf den Anfang zu kommen - ja ich fahre mit dem Ferrari zum Bäcker oder Kiosk nebenan und was schert mich der Sack Reis der in China umfällt. Hier geht es um MICH, meine FAMILIE und MEIN LEBEN!

Gruss Rolf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Und noch einmal mein persönliches Statement hierzu: Aufgrund meiner Situation lasse ich mich lieber mit Protonen bestrahlen, als mit Photonen (Darm). Um noch einmal auf den Anfang zu kommen - ja ich fahre mit dem Ferrari zum Bäcker oder Kiosk nebenan und was schert mich der Sack Reis der in China umfällt. Hier geht es um MICH, meine FAMILIE und MEIN LEBEN!


Dein Leben und Deine Familie, Rolf, sei Dir gegönnt, und ich empfinde keinen Neid, weil Du das so großzügig angehst.




> In Dresden wird dazu in den kommenden Jahren der Einsatz von Protonen in der Krebstherapie patientennah und jenseits kommerzieller Zwänge weiterentwickelt. Nach aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen wird die Protonentherapie nur bei einem Teil der Tumorerkrankungen sinnvoll sein.


Beeindruckende Schilderung über den Neubau in Dresden, der immerhin auch schon auf einige sinnvolle Einschränkungen aufmerksam macht. Wenn die für die vielen von Dir in Aussicht gestellten neuen Anlagen notwendigen Gelder zur Verfügung stehen und nach jeweiliger Inbetriebnahme keine späteren Subventionen erforderlich sind, würde ich das sehr wohl begrüßen. Um ehrlich zu sein, will ich nicht verhehlen, dass auch ich mir eine Radiatio per Protonen gegönnt hätte, wenn ich zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt gut bei Kasse gewesen wäre.
Ich freue mich über jeden Betroffenen, der mit dieser Bestrahlung Erfolg hatte.




> Ich werde das Thema jetzt beenden und vielleicht wieder in 5 Jahren aufgreifen, spätestens jedoch, wenn die Protonen den Markt beherrschen werden.


5 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit. Deine PKH unter myprostate liest sich gut. Ich wünsche Dir, dass sich das auch in 5 Jahren nicht ändern möge.


*"Ein Wissenschaftler benötigt vier Dinge: erstens einen Kopf zum Denken; zweitens Augen zum Sehen; drittens Geräte zum Messen; und viertens - Geld"*
(Albert Szent-Györgyi Nagyràpolt)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Josef

Danke für diese interessante Zusammenfassung, Gegenüberstellung.
In Österreich sind wir zwar protonenjungfräulich, aber nicht mehr sehr lange:
http://www.krebsforum.at/index.php/t....html#msg15150

Gruß Dietmar

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,




> Schorschel
> Es ist, glaube ich, schon ein Unterschied, ob man gegen ein _Privat_kasse klagt, um deren Ablehnung alternativer Therapien anzuprangern und aufzubrechen


Nein, es ging Dir nur um Deinen Eigennutz. Übrigens, wie hoch war denn der Streitwert? Auch die PVKs sind eine Solidargemeinschaft, die Du ausnutzen wolltest. Bei den PVKs hast Du die Möglichkeit, zusätzlich einen Tarif mit alternativen Therapien zu wählen. Das kostet natürlich Geld! Und wenn die obskure AHIT gegen PK nicht dabei ist, dann kannst Du ja nach London zu Lloyd gehen, denn die versichern alles, und über die entsprechenden Mittel verfügst Du ja. Es ist typisch für den Gutmenschen Schorschel Eigennutz als Tat für die Allgemeinheit zu deklarieren.




> Schorschel
> .. oder ob man per Gerichtsurteil _den gesetzlichen Kassen_ *eine unglaublich teure Technologie, die keinen Vorteil ggü. anderen Bestrahlungsformen aufweist,* aufs Auge drücken will.


Wo ist der Beweis? Dies ist doch die Meinung von Herrn Schmidt, die Du nur nachplapperst. Es gibt Fachleute, die eine andere Meinung haben wie z.B. Herr Prof. Debus. In meinem Beitrag zuvor habe ich über die am HIT angelaufene Studie berichtet, und ich habe Ergebnisse einer japanischen Studie von Anfang der 90ziger Jahre!!! mit Schwerionen vorgestellt, die schon sehr beeindruckend sind.

Meine Aussage war




> _Ich bedaure sehr diese Neiddiskussion_ um die Protonen- und Schwerionenbestrahlung, denn gerade in Deutschland war man endlich einmal auf den richtigen Weg, und eine große Chance, auch international mal wieder für den Standort Deutschland im High Tec Bereich zu punkten, wird vertan.


Und was machst Du daraus?




> Schorschel
> Wer so etwas glaubhaft machen will...





> Knut
> ...Ich bedaure sehr diese Neiddiskussion...





> Schorschel
> ...der sollte vielleicht etwas weniger protzen mit seinen Weltreisen, seiner privat bezahlten LomaLinda-Therapie (50.000 Dollar oder so?), verbunden mit einem mehrmonatigen Kalifornien-Aufenthalt, seinem spanischen Anwesen usw.usw.


Was habe ich mit dem Bau von HIT-Zentren in Deutschland zu tun. Dir geht es überhaupt nicht um eine sachliche Diskussion sondern nur um meine persönliche Verunglimpfung. Diese ist so dumm plump, dass es mich wundert, dass die Administration diese nicht geahndet hat.

Nach meiner Rückkehr habe ich mir diverse Threads durchgelesen und war doch erstaunt, wie oft mein Name direkt, manchmal auch als indirekter Hinweis- natürlich immer negativ besetzt- in Deinen Beiträgen erscheint. Wenn ich dann rückblickend Deine unschönen Auseinandersetzungen mit Dieter und Deine PK-Geschichte einbeziehe, so sind neurotische Verhaltensweisen zu erkennen. Neben der PK-Phobie- übrigens was macht Dein PSA-Wert?- hast Du eine Knut-Phobie entwickelt. Phobien beeinträchtigen die Lebensqualität. Ich würde diese behandeln lassen.
Und noch eins Schorschel, auch ich kann aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern über meine Kenntnisse und Erlebnisse mit dem Gutmenschen Schorschel!

Und nun möchte ich auf meine mehrfach kritisierte Aussage zu sprechen kommen




> Knut
> Ich möchte auf eine Besonderheit beim metastasierten PK hinweisen, und zwar haben mehrheitlich die Betroffenen selber diesen zu verantworten, denn sie sind nicht im gebotenen Umfang ihrer gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtung zur Vorsorge nachgekommen und belasten somit ungebührlich die Allgemeinheit.


Schorschel: Dies ist mit dem vorher Gesagten erledigt.

Hvielemi: Hier habe ich bereits Stellung bezogen.

Diogenes: Als hier im Forum auftretender Egomane übersteigt es wohl Deine Vorstellungskraft, dass Du an Deiner Krankheit eine Mitverantwortung haben könntest, und hältst es lieber mit Christian Morgenstern
*
Die unmögliche Tatsache*
Und er kommt zu dem Ergebnis:
Nur ein Traum war das Erlebnis.
Weil, so schließt er messerscharf,
nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.

Seit vielen Jahren plädiere ich wie auch Ludwig für das PSA-Screening als Vorsorge, denn nur darüber- siehe USA- können die PK-Toten deutlich reduziert werden. Dies ist auch die Position des BPS und Professor Stöckle von der Klinik für Urologie und Kinderurologie, Universitätsklinikum des Saarlandes, Homburg/Saar, meint dazu
_
PSA wäre die mit Abstand effektivste und darüber hinaus auch noch am wenigsten invasive Screening-Maßnahme, die die Medizin derzeit kennt, denn es handelt sich um einen simplen Bluttest, während die Mammographie zur Entdeckung des Mamma-Karzinoms strahlenbelastend ist, die Coloskopie zur Entdeckung von Dickdarmtumoren zumindest nicht völlig schmerzfrei etc._ 

Herr Prof. Stöckle hat auch für den BPS eine Analyse zu den beiden Studien, die fälschlicherweise die Einführung des PSA-Screenings blockieren, vorgenommen. Nachstehend ist der Link dazu

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=480&Itemid=217

Die Ausarbeitung ist nicht in Deiner bevorzugten Sprache Englisch, aber ich nehme an, dass Du den Sinn auch in Deutsch verstehen wirst.

Abschließend erlaube ich mir noch eine Anmerkung. Im letzten Drittel des Jahres 2012 gab es ein neues Forumsmitglied, das sich als Physiker ausgab. Seine skurrilen Beiträge und Beweisführungen erinnern mich stark an Deine. Er ist noch 2012 aus dem Forum ausgeschieden, ob nun freiwillig oder nicht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich vermute nun einmal, dass Du die promovierte Wiedergeburt www.Dr. der Physik bist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Seit vielen Jahren plädiere ich wie auch Ludwig für das PSA-Screening als Vorsorge, denn nur darüber- *siehe USA*- können die PK-Toten deutlich reduziert werden.


Nun, das stimmt überhaupt nicht!! Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall!!!

http://www.uspreventiveservicestaskf...rscreening.htm
"U.S. Preventive Services Task Force *recommends against PSA-based screening for prostate cancer."

*http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.d...x.php?id=42011
"*In den USA  wird die Bestimmung des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA) ab sofort  nicht mehr zur Früherkennung von Prostatakrebs empfohlen. Die negative  Bewertung durch ein unabhängiges Expertengremium unterstreicht die  Notwendigkeit, Nutzen und Risiken der Früherkennungsuntersuchung  kritisch zu hinterfragen."

usw., usw!

Klaus*

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Schorschel
> .. oder ob man per Gerichtsurteil _den gesetzlichen Kassen_ *eine unglaublich teure Technologie, die keinen Vorteil ggü. anderen Bestrahlungsformen aufweist,* aufs Auge drücken will.





> Wo ist der Beweis? Dies ist doch die Meinung von Herrn Schmidt, die Du nur nachplapperst. Es gibt Fachleute, die eine andere Meinung haben wie z.B. Herr Prof. Debus. In meinem Beitrag zuvor habe ich über die am HIT angelaufene Studie berichtet, und ich habe Ergebnisse einer japanischen Studie von Anfang der 90ziger Jahre!!! mit Schwerionen vorgestellt, die schon sehr beeindruckend sind.


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus:
Bevor den GKVs so gewaltige Kosten auf's Auge gedrückt werden, sollte erst einmal bewiesen werden, das Schwerionen besser sind! Da gibt es auch in den USA grosse Zweifel. Und dass der Herr Debus "anderer Meinung ist", ja welche Meinung soll er denn sonst haben???

Klaus

----------


## knut.krueger

> Klaus(A)
> Nun, das stimmt überhaupt nicht!! Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall!!!
> 
> http://www.uspreventiveservicestaskf...rscreening.htm
> "U.S. Preventive Services Task Force *recommends against PSA-based screening for prostate cancer."*


Dein letztes Outing in einem Beitrag von mir war als nicht sehr überzeugender Geschichtsexperte. Willst du diese Tradition nun als PSA-Experte fortsetzen? Deshalb zuerst einmal eine Frage, Warum misst Du überhaupt regelmäßig das PSA, wenn dies so unzuverlässig ist? Regelmäßig heißt Screening!
Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich auf die gegenwärtigen Zahlen, und diese sind
USA 25000 bis 30000 PK Tote pro Jahr
Deutschland 15000 PK Tote pro Jahr
Die USA hat die vierfache Bevölkerung, und dies auf Deutschland übertragen, würde bei uns 60000 PK Tote pro Jahr bedeuten. Was meinst Du, worin dies begründet ist? Im Big Mac oder dem Wirken von Leibowitz? Es ist das in USA außerordentlich populäre PSA-Screening, und die namhaften Urologen der USA sagen in den nächsten Jahren einen sprunghaften Anstieg der PK Toten voraus, wenn es wirklich zu einer Einstellung bzw. drastischen Reduzierung des PSA-Screening kommen sollte.




> Klaus(A)
> Bevor den GKVs so gewaltige Kosten auf's Auge gedrückt werden, sollte erst einmal bewiesen werden, das Schwerionen besser sind! Da gibt es auch in den USA grosse Zweifel. Und dass der Herr Debus "anderer Meinung ist", ja welche Meinung soll er denn sonst haben???


Ich staune! Nun bist Du auch noch Experte für Schwerionen. Übrigens, in USA gibt es keine Schwerionen Anlage. Unser HIT ist weltweit einmalig und entsprechend lang sind die Warteschlangen der Hoffenden. Aber diese Mangelverwaltung scheinst Du ja zu lieben, und ich werde an meine Jugendzeit mit den Lebensmittelmarken als Ausdruck des Mangels erinnert.
Gruß Knut

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Kurt, abgesehen davon, dass Du für diese Zahlen: 


> USA 25000 bis 30000 PK Tote pro Jahr
> Deutschland 15000 PK Tote pro Jahr
> Die USA hat die vierfache Bevölkerung, und dies auf Deutschland übertragen, würde bei uns 60000 PK Tote pro Jahr bedeuten. Was meinst Du, worin dies begründet ist? Im Big Mac oder dem Wirken von Leibowitz? Es ist das in USA außerordentlich populäre PSA-Screening, und die namhaften Urologen der USA sagen in den nächsten Jahren einen sprunghaften Anstieg der PK Toten voraus, wenn es wirklich zu einer Einstellung bzw. drastischen Reduzierung des PSA-Screening kommen sollte.


kann ich aus USA berichten, dass dort kein PSA Screening empfohlen wird. Für die von Dir genannte Prognose der namhaften Urologen der USA wirst Du sicher einen nachvollziehbaren Beleg vorlegen. Oder glaubst Du, Du hättest hier den Glauben für Dich gepachtet? 

Sollten Deine oben genannten Zahlen stimmen (Beleg Dein Problem), habe ich eine einfache Erklärung. In den USA ist auch heute noch eine Krankenversicherung Luxus, die bei uns flächendeckend eingerichtet ist. Wer in USA nicht krankenversichert ist, hat auch privat kein Geld und wird auch nicht behandelt und der stirbt auch nicht an Krebs - jedenfalls nicht für die Statistik. 

best wishes, D.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... *Regelmäßig heißt Screening!*...
> 
> Gruß Knut


Hallo Klaus,

mach Dir nichts aus der Kritik von Knut. Von ihm niedergemacht zu werden kommt einem Ritterschlag gleich.

"Screening" ist übrigens das Gegenteil von regelmäßig - es ist vielmehr ein Siebtest, der einmal quer durch eine bestimmte Zielgruppe gemacht wird, um ein bestimmtes Kriterium zu überprüfen. Oder wie wikipedia schreibt:


> Ein Screening ist somit ein auf bestimmte Kriterien ausgerichteter orientierender _Siebtest_.


Du siehst, selbst die (selbsternannten) Oberexperten können irren.

Schorschel

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ...... Deshalb zuerst einmal eine Frage, Warum misst Du überhaupt regelmäßig das PSA, wenn dies so unzuverlässig ist? Regelmäßig heißt Screening!


Hallo Knut, zunächst danke ich für den "Ritterschlag" (Schorschel)!

Deine o.a. Bemerkung ist ein weiteres Beispiel, dass Du grundsätzliche Verständnisprobleme hast:

Ich messe regelmässig PSA weil  für mich als RPE'ler das PSA ein optimaler, eindeutiger Marker ist!! Mein PSA wird nur durch Krebszellen erzeugt; durch PSA Messungen kann ich eindeutig erkennen, ob eine Therapie anschlägt oder nicht.

Was das mit "Screening" zu tun haben soll wird eines Deiner vielen Geheimnisse bleiben!!

Klaus

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Knut, fast wäre mir Dein literarisches Highlight von Gestern doch vollständig entgangen. Nun darf ich die Kenntnisnahme bestätigen: 




> Diogenes: Als hier im Forum auftretender Egomane übersteigt es wohl Deine Vorstellungskraft, dass Du an Deiner Krankheit eine Mitverantwortung haben könntest, und hältst es lieber mit Christian Morgenstern
> *
> Die unmögliche Tatsache*
> Und er kommt zu dem Ergebnis:
> Nur ein Traum war das Erlebnis.
> Weil, so schließt er messerscharf,
> nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.
> 
> Seit vielen Jahren plädiere ich wie auch Ludwig für das PSA-Screening als Vorsorge, denn nur darüber- siehe USA- können die PK-Toten deutlich reduziert werden. Dies ist auch die Position des BPS und Professor Stöckle von der Klinik für Urologie und Kinderurologie, Universitätsklinikum des Saarlandes, Homburg/Saar, meint dazu


Der Egomane bestätigt, dass er an seiner Krankheit eine Mitverantwortung haben könnte. 

Weiterhin lese ich Gerne, dass Du und Ludwig die All Stars der Prostatafrüherkennung seid. Da wir leider aber immer noch nicht die Namen Deiner namhaften US Urologen haben, die den sprunghaften Anstieg der PK Toten durch Abschaffung PSA Screenings prognostizieren (Dein Posting hier Gestern 20:44), verbanne ich den Quatsch in das Reich des Aberglaubens. 

Für visuell denkende Menschen noch dies: 


(Quelle)

Der Glaube ist anderen vorbehalten. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Harald_1933

Die visuelle Einblendung halte ich in Anbetracht der meist vorhandenen Kenntnisse zum Sachverhalt für überflüssig. Was  in der uns allen mittlerweile bekannten, weil immer wieder eingeblendet Quelle zu diesem Thema steht, konnte man sogar schon in *Magdeburg aus berufenem Berufe hören:
*
*Hier* kann man erschöpfend alles nachlesen, was im Zusammenhang mit Screening überhaupt steht.

Auszugsweise dies: Für die zurzeit zugelassenen Krebsfrüherkennungsuntersuchungen ist die Nutzen-Schaden-Bilanz entweder nicht durch große randomisierte kontrollierte Studien (RCT) belegt oder die Aussagen der vorhandenen RCT sind heterogen. Die derzeit verfügbaren Daten über Nutzen und Risiken bei Mammakarzinom-, Prostatakarzinom- und Kolonkarzinomscreening zeigen außerdem, dass Überdiagnosen sehr viel häufiger sind als verhinderte Krebstodesfälle.

Unschwer zu erraten, dass Prof. Weißbach auch hier seine Handschrift hinterlassen hat.

Für wen also? Individuelle Entscheidung!

 Bei Pro heißt es: "Früherkennung kann die Sterblichkeit bei Prostatakrebs möglicherweise senken 1 von 1055  Prostatakrebs geringen Risikos muß nicht behandelt werden"

Bei Contra heißt es: "Früherkennung kann die Sterblichkeit bei Prostatakrebs nicht verhindern: 4 von 1055 sterben trotzdem. Früherkennung bringt Überdiagnosen hervor: 37 von 1055 - davon impotent/inkontinent in Folge Überbehandlung 12/4

Fazit: Unsicherheit! Lebensverlängerung oder Verbesserung der Lebensqualität durch PSA-Screening können nicht nachgewiesen werden.

*"Wirklich innovativ ist man nur dann, wenn etwas mal daneben gegangen ist"*
(Woody Allen)

Nichts für ungut.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für den Link über die Krebsfrüherkennung (Onkologe 2011 - 17: 220-234, C.Schaefer, H.H. Dubben, L. Weißbach).

Relevante Sätze als Zitat:





> *Früherkennung   eine Einzelfallentscheidung*
> 
> 
> Die Debatte pro und contra Krebsscreening wird daher nicht auf Basis wissenschaftlich gesicherter Daten geführt werden könnenDeshalb muss jeder einzelne nach persönlichen Bedürfnissen, Erfahrungen und Wertvorstellungen über die Inanspruchnahme von Früherkennungsuntersuchungen entscheiden.
> 
> 
> *>Der Nutzen von Krebsfrüherkennungsuntersuchungen wird überschätzt*
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe jetzt gelernt: "Früherkennung schafft Bedarf und damit Wachstum". 

Und ich habe nunmehr den Trost für alle an Krebs erkrankte Männer und Frauen, die vom Spezialisten in Praxis und Klinik den Satz zu hören bekommen: "Wären Sie halt früher gekommen, dann könnte ich Sie heilen, so aber ... hat Ihr vorbehandelnder Arzt ...". 

Der Vorwurf  Kunstfehler wird dann zu klären sein.

Und ich weiß nun, jede Ärztin und jeder Arzt hatte völlig unnötig schlaflose Nächte, nachdem er vom Krebsschicksal eines seiner Patienten erfahren hat, der sich ihm ja anvertraut hatte.

Die Diskussion wird weitergehen.

Winfried

----------


## Diogenes_57

An Harald und Winfried, 

danke auch für den Link (wo nimmst Du die immer nur her?) und an Harald für den Auszug des Wesentlichen, den ich auch so lese. Dies hier ist zwar naheliegend,...  



> Und ich habe nunmehr den Trost für alle an Krebs erkrankte Männer und Frauen, die vom Spezialisten in Praxis und Klinik den Satz zu hören bekommen: "Wären Sie halt früher gekommen, dann könnte ich Sie heilen, so aber ... hat Ihr vorbehandelnder Arzt ...".


... aber hat mir noch Niemand gesagt. Ich hoffe, es gibt auch nur sehr wenige, die sich diesen Vorwurf wirklich anhören mussten. Es gibt da auch ganz schlimme Varianten: 
- Du rauchst, hast Lungenkrebs: selber Schuld
- Du isst gerne gut und reichlich, treibst keinen Sport, bist fett mit Diabetes: ...

- Ich möchte auf eine Besonderheit beim metastasierten PK hinweisen, und  zwar haben mehrheitlich die Betroffenen selber diesen zu verantworten,  denn sie sind nicht im gebotenen Umfang ihrer gesellschaftlichen  Verpflichtung zur Vorsorge nachgekommen und belasten somit ungebührlich  die Allgemeinheit. 			 		(aus diesem Forum) 

Es ist steigerungsfähig und handhabbar? 
Gruß, D.

----------


## Harald_1933

Immer wenn ich Diogenes lese, komme ich ans Grübeln, ob ich mir nicht auch noch einmal einen neuen Benutzernamen wie damals z.B. Thorolf mit Gruß Olaf hätte zulegen sollen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diogenes_von_Sinope
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Aberglaube

Wie wäre es gewesen als in Hamburg geboren, mal in die Rolle z.B. von Klaus Störtebeker zu schlüpfen. Ähnlich Diogenes ranken sich auch bei ihm zahlreiche Anekdoten über sein Treiben.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaus_St%C3%B6rtebeker
http://www.hamburgs-geschichte.de/1401klaus.html

Nun denn, jetzt bin ich eben nach Hutschi über Umwege für immer - soll heißen bis zum Ableben - bei Harald_1933 gelandet. Träumen ist auch in diesem Forum nicht verpönt. Mann/man sollte es hin und wieder sogar noch genießen. 

*"Wer sich auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruht, trägt sie an der falschen Körperstelle.*
(Heiner Geißler) 

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Harald, 

Dein Schrieb adelt mich. Zum Aberglauben habe ich aber erst eben gelesen und sage so: Ohne dort vorher nachgelesen zu haben, habe ich eine glückliche Formulierung gewählt, denn (Wikipedia): 




> Die Bezeichnung *Aberglaube* wird abwertend auf Glaubensformen und religiöse Praktiken angewandt, die nicht den eigenen, meist orthodoxen Lehrmeinungen, entsprechen.


Meine eigene Glaubensform ist in diesem Sinne Orthodox. Die abwertend gemeinte Glaubensform ist bei mir die ernstgemeinte medizinische Empfehlung ohne jede Quellenangabe - man muss dem Schreiberling nur (aber)glauben. 

Weiter heißt es bei Wikipedia im letzten Satz der Einführung: 


> Da sich der Begriff von der jeweils herrschenden Welt- und  Glaubenssicht her definiert, wird der Inhalt von dem jeweiligen  wissenschaftlichen oder religiösen Standpunkt des Darstellers bestimmt.


Passt: Als "Darsteller" bestimme ich (für mich) nicht nur den Inhalt des Aberglaubens aber auch die herrschenden Welt- und Glaubenssicht. Schließlich wird hier nicht gekleckert sondern geklotzt.

Und wenn nix mehr geht, geht Gravität (sagen die Flieger). Störtebeker wurde die Rübe noch standesgemäß abgeschlagen. Ich ziehe mich im Zweifel in meine Tonne zurück

Gruß aus Sinope
Diogenes ;-)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo D.

Dein Schrieb adelt Dich  aber nicht. Zu Heiner *dies.* Naustadt ist mir unbekannt. Ist bei Dir vielleicht Wasser in die Tonne eingedrungen? 

*"Stets anderer Meinung zu sein, ist das Gegenteil davon, eine eigene Meinung zu haben"*
(Hans Kasper)


Gruß Harald.

----------


## Josef

Danke fs,
im Rahmen der Cancerschool am AKH-Wien, angeblich das größte Krankenhaus in Europa, habe ich auch die Bestrahlungsabteilung "besucht". 
Interessante Vorträge auf Video: www.cancerschool.at, www.leben-mit-krebs.at 
Da es mich interessierte, hat man mir am Bildschirm einen Film gezeigt, rundum "Linien für die Bestrahlung", und dann, was hüpfte da in der Mitte herum wie ein Osterhase, die Prostata. 
Angeblich werden längst Versuche übernommen wie "Ballon im Darm", um die Prostata "ruhiger" zu halten, aber der Erfolg ist gering. 
Mein Prof. sagte vor der TUR-Blase, er will eine Vollnarkose, damit ich "ganz ruhig" bin. Würde das, bzw. Sedierung, bei der Bestrahlung der Prostata hilfreich sein?
LG.
Dietmar
www.krebsforum.at

----------


## Harald_1933

> Geändert von Diogenes_57 (Gestern um 22:02 Uhr)                                                    *Grund:* Personenbeziehbare Daten entfernt


* Großer Tonnenbewohner D

*Das war aber nicht die feine englische Art, sich aus der  Affäre zu ziehen. In Deinem reduzierten Beitrag hast Du ursprünglich festgestellt, dass der Heiner der letzte Sozialdemokrat sei und gleichzeitig faselst Du von nachbarschaftlicher Nähe in Bezug auf mich und erwähnst Naustadt. Eigentlich wollte ich nun meinen Beitrag von Ralf löschen lassen, weil er nach der nachträglichen Veränderung Deines Beitrages keinen Sinn mehr ergab. Der Vollständigkeit halber habe ich Ralf eben telefonisch gebeten, es so stehen zu lassen, damit ich mit diesen Ausführungen verdeutlichen kann, warum Du klammheimlich zu später Stunde, Deinen Beiträg noch verändern konntest, obwohl das Zeitlimit schon abgelaufen war. Ralf meinte am Telefon, dass so was wohl wegen Sommer/Winter- Zeit möglich wäre. Als ich nämlich um 22.47 meinen PC abgeschaltet hatte, war Dein Beitrag noch nicht gekürzt bzw. abgeändert. Es war wohl in Wirklichkeit um 23.02 Uhr und nicht wie vermerkt um 22.02 Uhr. Denn dann hätte ich meinen Beitrag selbst löschen können, weil ich den ja erst um 21.55 eingestellt hatte. 
Und online bist Du zwischen 21.55 Uhr und 22.47 Uhr, dem Zeitpunkt des Ausschaltens meines PC, nicht gewesen. 

Was bedeutet das für zukünftige Diskussionen? Genau! Abwarten bis ein Beitrag mit falschen Informationen nicht mehr korrigiert werden kann, damit der Beitrag des nachfolgenden Schreibers, wie heute ersichtlich, nicht ins Leere laufen würde.

So what ! 

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Harald, meine personenbeziehbaren Daten sind mein Eigentum (Bundesdatenschutzgesetz). Da ich die Daten um 22:02 gelöscht habe, werde ich dafür wohl kurz on-line gewesen sein. Ich erwarte daher von Ralf, meine personenbeziehbaren Daten aus Deinem Beitrag zu löschen. Denn für dieses Forum gilt das BDSG. 

Für künftige wie gewesene Diskussionen bedeutet das nichts. Es hat ausschließlich Bedeutung für eben genau meine künftige Bereitschaft, hier Personenbeziehbares hineinzustellen. Und für einzelne Personen wie Dich bedeutet dies, dass sich manche Gelegenheit nur zweimal bietet: Das erste und das letzte Mal. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo D.
Es freut mich, dass Du Dich nun schon bis zum literarischen Highlight durchgearbeitet hast, aber Du solltest dran bleiben, denn danach gibt es noch interessante Informationen für Dich.
Wie Harald schon ausgeführt hat, ist Deine visuelle Darstellung ein alter Hut, und es ist wirklich Schade, dass Du Deine Ressourcen einfach so vertust. Dabei hatte ich Dir den Link zu Prof. Stöckel angegeben, und da hättest Du erfahren, dass Deine Bezugsstudie nur so von Bias strotzt.
Und noch ein kleiner Hinweis, fasse beide Arme der US-Studie zusammen als PSA-Screening- in beiden Armen wurde PSA-Screening gemacht- und ermittle die PK Toten und vergleiche diese mit den beiden Armen der Europäischen PSA-Screening Studie, und Du wirst staunen, welches Potential der Totenreduzierung sich durch PSA-Screening erschließt.

Ludwig und ich bleiben bei unserem Quatsch und erreichen damit, dass unseren Söhnen höchstwahrscheinlich Dein Krankheitsbild erspart bleibt.

Und Du bleibst bei Deinem Quatsch und legst den Grundstein einer Familientradition, nämlich der Vater reicht direkt an die Söhne die Metastasen weiter. Von mir erhältst Du dann auf feinem Büttenpapier gerahmt
*
Die unmögliche Tatsache*
Und er kommt zu dem Ergebnis:
Nur ein Traum war das Erlebnis.
Weil, so schließt er messerscharf,
nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.

und auf der Rückseite, damit es niemand sieht,
_
Ich möchte auf eine Besonderheit beim metastasierten PK hinweisen, und zwar haben mehrheitlich die Betroffenen selber diesen zu verantworten, denn sie sind nicht im gebotenen Umfang ihrer gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtung zur Vorsorge nachgekommen und belasten somit ungebührlich die Allgemeinheit._

und natürlich von mir signiert.

Jeder pflegt seinen Aberglauben(_Aus Knuts kleiner Sammlung Lebensweisheiten_)
Das war`s dann.
Gruß Knut.

P.S. Und noch eine kleine Anregung: Firmiere um von D. in S. Du bleibst im gleichen Genre und hast für Deine Beiträge immer den passenden Abschluss Ich weiß, dass 

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Knut, vielen Dank für Deine Hasspredigt. Ich werde Sie würdigen. 
Alles Gute für Dich und Deine Kinder, 



> D. in S.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Gruß Knut.
> 
> P.S. Und noch eine kleine Anregung: Firmiere um von D. in S. Du bleibst im gleichen Genre und hast für Deine Beiträge immer den passenden Abschluss Ich weiß, dass 


Sokrates hatte die Selbstkritik zu wissen, dass er nichts wusste, wie er sich (angeblich) ausdrückte. Von diesem Erkenntnisstand bist Du weit entfernt, Knut.

Und diese unglaubliche Entgleisung...


> *Ich möchte auf eine Besonderheit beim metastasierten PK hinweisen,  und zwar haben mehrheitlich die Betroffenen selber diesen zu  verantworten, denn sie sind nicht im gebotenen Umfang ihrer  gesellschaftlichen Verpflichtung zur Vorsorge nachgekommen und belasten  somit ungebührlich die Allgemeinheit.*


...auch noch zu wiederholen, ist beschämend.

Es heißt ja, dass Reisen bildet, aber nicht alle Sprichworte stimmen...

Schorschel

----------


## Hvielemi

> Sokrates hatte die Selbstkritik zu wissen, dass er nichts wusste, wie er sich (angeblich) ausdrückte.


Danke Schorschel für diesen Hinweis.

Eigentlich ist dies ja kein Macho-Forum, sondern ein besorgter Haufen älterer Herren mit tiefem
Testoreson-Spiegel, denen ich mich leider ebenfalls zurechnen muss. Da sind Hahnenkämpfe 
wie der oben gebotene wenig zielführend. Dafür bieten sich PN und e-mail an.

Darf man jetzt bitte zur Ausgangsfrage zurückkehren?




> Aufruf Beteiligung Akte2013 Protonentherapie Kostenübernahme



Hvielemi

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Da sind Hahnenkämpfe 
> wie der oben gebotene wenig zielführend...


Das stimmt. Dennoch dürfen Statements wie das oben zitierte von Knut Krüger über den selbstverschuldeten metastasierten Krebs (das er tatsächlich noch wiederholt und als Motto signieren möchte!) nicht ohne scharfe Kritik bleiben - egal wie das ursprünglich Thread-Thema war.

Eine solche Schuldzuweisung an Schwerstkranke ist nicht nur menschenverachtend, sondern ich empfinde es geradezu als obszön, sich so etwas auszudenken, nur um seine Meinung zum PSA-Screening zu rechtfertigen. Bei _facebook_ hätte so etwas einen "shitstorm" ohnegleichen hervorgerufen - hier wird es von (fast) allen kritiklos zur Kenntnis genommen. Finde ich schon etwas merkwürdig.

Schorschel

P.S.: Meine Meinung zum Aufruf zur Unterstützung der Protonentherapie habe ich übrigens gleich zu Anfang des Threads kundgetan...

----------


## Harald_1933

*Die Fassade bröckelt
*
Man ist informiert, dass Diogenes *hier* gelebt haben soll. Inzwischen stellt sich das *so dar:

*


> Hallo Harald, meine personenbeziehbaren Daten sind mein Eigentum (Bundesdatenschutzgesetz). Da ich die Daten um 22:02 gelöscht habe, werde ich dafür wohl kurz on-line gewesen sein. Ich erwarte daher von Ralf, meine personenbeziehbaren Daten aus Deinem Beitrag zu löschen. Denn für dieses Forum gilt das BDSG.


Was für ein Schmarrn. Hier sollen wohl die Fakten verdreht werden. Da outet sich jemand als in meiner Nachbarschaft wohnhaft zu sein, schreibt von Naustadt - wahrscheinlich Neustadt - und erwähnt Riesling, obwohl im Forum bekannt, dass Rotwein von mir bevorzugt wird. Wenn  dann noch angeregt durch mein Zitat von Heiner Geißler dieser als letzter Sozialdemokrat bezeichnet wird, der er nie war, fühlte ich mich veranlasst, das verlinkt richtig zu stellen.

Immerhin wissen wir nun auch, dass der Wohnsitz von D. sich im Raum Neustadt an der Weinstraße befindet. Ist auch gut so. Sinope ad absurdum hätte dann nur noch geschichtlichen Aussagewert.

Zu "Aberglaube bringt Unglück" erfährt man* hier* und *hier etwas.

*Jetzt ist auch geklärt, in welcher Physikstunde der Spruch erstmals auftauchte. Was bleibt ist Unbehagen ob gekünstelter Herbeizerrung von Aussagen.




> Für künftige wie gewesene Diskussionen bedeutet das nichts. Es hat ausschließlich Bedeutung für eben genau meine künftige Bereitschaft, hier Personenbeziehbares hineinzustellen. Und für einzelne Personen wie Dich bedeutet dies, dass sich manche Gelegenheit nur zweimal bietet: Das erste und das letzte Mal.


Hallo D., bitte geh davon aus, dass ich nicht nach weiteren Verlautbarungen über Deinen wahren Status als Person dürste. Mir langt's allemal, was Du bislang hier abgezogen hast. Du darfst auch davon ausgehen, dass ich kein Verlangen mehr danach habe, mich in Deine Beiträge einzumischen bzw. einzuschalten, egal was Du dort Gutes, Richtiges, weniger Gutes oder Falsches von Dir gibst.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## RalfDm

Da dieser thread vollkommen aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, wird er von der Forumsadministration geschlossen.

RalfDm

----------

